# Just 16 unarmed black men killed by Police in 2016, 36 in 2015...justifies Knee-Gate?



## healthmyths (Sep 27, 2017)

These 200+ NFL players etc. taking a knee to protest what?
This why Kaepernick and these players are protesting...to the detriment of their future!


----------



## Gracie (Sep 27, 2017)

One of them that I know of was unjustified. That guy in NY selling cigs and being choked to death.
So...if any are innocent, then that is 36 too many. But most were not innocent, unarmed or not.


----------



## francoHFW (Sep 27, 2017)

I see over a hundred were killed in 2015 so no...


----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 27, 2017)

The lefts hate for the country has no need for reality.

police involved killings, nation wide, are less than the murders in Chicago or most other major cities.

The facts are; black people murder more black people every year than any other group kills it's own.

But that doesn't make for good tv, so the left doesn't present it b/c the left hates black people.


----------



## Freewill (Sep 27, 2017)

Analysis | Aren’t more white people than black people killed by police? Yes, but no.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 27, 2017)

Freewill said:


> Analysis | Aren’t more white people than black people killed by police? Yes, but no.


There's more of us, so that would make sense.


----------



## whitehall (Sep 27, 2017)

The system works. Decisions made by underpaid Police Officers who put their lives on the line every day are subject to the scrutiny of a little army of federal and state and local bureaucrats every freaking day.  Americans are no fools and everyone knows that there is no such thing as a racist White Police Officer randomly executing innocent Black people. .Cops sometimes make mistakes under stress and if they make a mistake they are prosecuted. Cops who fail to fire a shot when they are second guessed by bureaucrats are likely to die. The FBI statistics note that 151 Police Officers died in the line of duty in 2015 and 146 in 2016 and so far 97 in 2017.


----------



## dfens (Sep 27, 2017)

You cannot reason with blacks, jews, or white liberals.

They simply have a worldview burned into their brains:  conservative white people are evil and would gladly kill all blacks and everyone in the world.  Meanwhile, all jews, blacks and kumbaya whites are innocent lambs, god's chosen people, and never guilty of anything.

They will still be saying this in 500 years.


----------



## Freewill (Sep 27, 2017)

Two Thumbs said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Analysis | Aren’t more white people than black people killed by police? Yes, but no.
> ...


Of course.  But I think it needs mentioned that there are a number of whites killed the same as blacks.  Just the other day a white man was shot 7 times and he was unarmed and I didn't see where he threaten the cop.  A Hispanic deaf man was shot to death when he couldn't hear the police orders.  He had a pipe in his hand.

So yeah, there are those killed on both sides and I assume some are unjustified by the court settlements they received.

Another interesting thing, the number of Hispanics killed is less then that of black yet Hispanics make up more of the population.  So what does that mean?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 27, 2017)

Freewill said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


I have a number of PR and DR co-workers.

They don't give the cops a ration of shit when stopped.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Sep 27, 2017)

"knee gate" has boon a boon to White folk. Excuse the pun but another week of chimping pretty much insures the demise of the zio owned plantation called the Negro Felons League.


----------



## Freewill (Sep 27, 2017)

Two Thumbs said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


I would hope that is true for anyone.

In the last 10 years I have been pulled over twice for the same thing.  I was told by one officer I wasn't driving between the lines, actually he implied it by giving me a lecture on the "fog line" and the "center" line.  I was staying between the lines because I knew he was behind me, it was a dark night.  The next time the officer told me that he pulled me over because I was driving between the lines. 

Now what would I have thought if I were black?  In both situations I really wanted to give them a piece of my mind.  But it was dark and late on a country road, and they were the ones with a gun.   So I was polite.  I started to say something to one of them about tail gating me and his lights were bright but he immediately took offense so I let it drop.  No tickets issued, especially no ticket for driving between the lines, which I always thought I was suppose to do.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 27, 2017)

Freewill said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


nothing would have happened to you if you were black.


----------



## Freewill (Sep 27, 2017)

Two Thumbs said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


I agree nothing would have happened.  Unless I escalated the situation.  But if I were black and had the same thing happen, being stopped for absolutely no reason, other then a police fishing trip.  I am not sure I wouldn't have thought it was profiling.

The only police shooting I can ever remember in my area was an officer shooting at a car that  sped away from a routine traffic stop.  He claimed the woman tried to run him over.  Well he shot after she passed him.   It was dark at nigh and she was a black woman.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 27, 2017)

healthmyths said:


> These 200+ NFL players etc. taking a knee to protest what?
> This why Kaepernick and these players are protesting...to the detriment of their future!
> View attachment 151723


Are you implying that there is no basis behind the protest?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 27, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > These 200+ NFL players etc. taking a knee to protest what?
> ...


The protest is misdirected.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 27, 2017)

Two Thumbs said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > healthmyths said:
> ...


How so?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 27, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


35 black people got killed by cops in one year

over 450 got killed by other black people in Chi town alone.


do you understand math or do you need this explained in some other way?


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 27, 2017)

Two Thumbs said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


It really doesn’t have anything to do with math. I’m asking if you understand the issue that they are standing for and it sounds like you don’t.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 27, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I do.

they are crying that America isn't fair and that blacks have it harder b/c of America.

it's simply not true, the numbers speak for themselves.


----------



## Spare_change (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 28, 2017)

Two Thumbs said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


Are you black?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 28, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


what does that matter?

more whites are killed by cops than blacks, so you have no point to make.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Sep 28, 2017)

Two Thumbs said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


That's a false equivalency. When unarmed  citizens are killed by public servants who always have the upper hand in most cases, that is entirely different from neighbors or gang members killing each other. But I'll take it a step further. The protests are not limited to just those killings of unarmed  Black people in 2016. Consider these peaceful demonstrations an indictment of the cumulative totals of this macabre phenomenon spanning decades.
But, let me be precise.  One report cites the killing of unarmed blacks is 7 times more likely to occur
 than the killing of unarmed whites by cops. That's a significant disparity. Apologists usually explain that disparity by echoing RW  talking points  suggesting there is more crime in the black community and more policing as a result. The problem is that doesn't explain why  unarmed blacks are murdered by cops 7 times more than whites are.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 28, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


*link*


when you are looking at 35, justified, in court, killings vs mass murders in one, ONE city, it's not a false equivalent.

It's a bunch of leftist losers that have realized that black people are starting to see just how much harm their 'help' has caused, so now the leftist media focuses on a tiny fraction of a problem while ignoring a VAST issue, and ignorant people gobble it up and get on tv.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Sep 28, 2017)

Two Thumbs said:


> when you are looking at 35, justified, in court, killings vs mass murders in one, ONE city, it's not a false equivalent.



Didn't I just say the protests aren't limited to those alleged 35 unarmed black  victims ln
2016. You've got to think bigger, son. Think decades


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 28, 2017)

Gracie said:


> One of them that I know of was unjustified. That guy in NY selling cigs and being choked to death.
> So...if any are innocent, then that is 36 too many. But most were not innocent, unarmed or not.



Yea, that was fucked up.  

What liberals don't want to acknowledge in that case is that the city is run by liberals and that the cops were there in the first place because Garner was selling non-stamped cigarettes through the "black market" which permitted buyers to avoid paying significant TAXES to the city of New York.  If New York didn't charge an exorbitant tax on cigarettes, that incident would NOT have occurred.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Sep 28, 2017)

There is no excuse for obsolete farm equipment.  Let's kick back watch the felons league implode and enjoy. Issues with cops and groids.. Not my dilemma.  I avoid them both at any cost.  Kipling's poem the angered Saxon seems very appropriate now for those of us White and fed up.


----------



## healthmyths (Sep 28, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Where is the "report" citing unarmed blacks ?  Don't believe a word you write.


----------



## healthmyths (Sep 28, 2017)

Freewill said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


And that is the point!  Take it from Chris Rock!
Watch what Chris Rock advises any black person who never had fathers to give them the "talk".
Chris Rock - How not to get your ass kicked by the police!


----------



## healthmyths (Sep 28, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > These 200+ NFL players etc. taking a knee to protest what?
> ...


*YES!*


----------



## healthmyths (Sep 28, 2017)

Gracie said:


> One of them that I know of was unjustified. That guy in NY selling cigs and being choked to death.
> So...if any are innocent, then that is 36 too many. But most were not innocent, unarmed or not.


He was breaking the law!  Geez when you break the law and you don't do what the cops ask you to do and you resist arrest bad things happen. Not because you are
black.  Not because you resist.  Because you broke the law! That's why we have cops.


----------



## healthmyths (Sep 28, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> I see over a hundred were killed in 2015 so no...


Of course WE ALL KNOW what impeccable eyesight you have!  Where is your link dummy? Prove that number!


----------



## harmonica (Sep 28, 2017)

Gracie said:


> One of them that I know of was unjustified. That guy in NY selling cigs and being choked to death.
> So...if any are innocent, then that is 36 too many. But most were not innocent, unarmed or not.


they were not trying to kill him but subdue him--he was RESISTING
they were not trying to choke him to death--but to subdue a RESISTING criminal
there are going to be problems like that---humans make mistakes/bad judgments/are imperfect/etc
..I guess you would do it differently?????!!??  YOU are not human, are you ??  you are the Six Million Dollar Man? or James Bond? or Bruce Lee?
..whenYOU need to arrest a man much bigger than you, you would:
1. talk nicely to him and MAGICALLY he would comply for you--but not other cops???!!
2.you would use special karate moves like Bruce Lee and no one would be hurt??!!
3. you would sidestep like James Bond and kick him in the rear and that would be the end of it???!!
4. like the big $$$$ Man, you would not draw your weapon on an irrational, DANGEROUS criminal...instead you would use a rock
Garner had been convicted of MANY crimes, some of a violent nature
...when someone resists arrest--it is a law of physics, that someone will get hurt if you need to use force to subdue him
the black CRIMINALS are the problem--not the police

there are over 30 MILLION calls for police assistance per year--not counting traffic stops
about 950 police shooting deaths--most are justified--the police are doing a good job of NOT shooting blacks considering:
1. they commit murder at seven times the rate of whites
2.'''According to the FBI Uniform Crime Reports, in the year 2008 black youths, who make up *16%* of the youth population, accounted for* 52% *of juvenile *violent *crime arrests, including* 58.5% *of youth arrests for homicide and* 67% *for robbery. Black youths were overrepresented in all offense categories except DUI, liquor laws and drunkenness.[4''

LOOK at those percentages!!!!!   yes--the police are doing their best NOT too kill/brutalize blacks
Race and crime in the United States - Wikipedia


----------



## healthmyths (Sep 28, 2017)

I totally agree 100% with your comments and the FACT you back it up with statistics!
THANK YOU as you are in the minority here in dealing with facts and reality.
When will MORE Americans do the following:
1) THINK and have opinions BASED on facts.
2) Recognize as this black historian , Walter Williams has done:


----------



## Cossack1483 (Sep 28, 2017)

Who cares?  What really matters is the kneelers have ignited White push back.  Enough to hopefully send the primates and their jewish masters to the unemployment line


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 28, 2017)

Two Thumbs said:


> The lefts hate for the country has no need for reality.
> 
> police involved killings, nation wide, are less than the murders in Chicago or most other major cities.
> 
> ...


There are more blacks shot in Chicago by other blacks on most weekends than are shot by cops all year.

Where's the protests about this?


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 28, 2017)

healthmyths said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > healthmyths said:
> ...


Then you are obviously out of touch. There isn’t this much passion and support around this issue because of a fake issue. You are missing the big picture and the point entirely. There is a really ugly stigma that still exist in America at the detriment of blacks. Part of it is in their culture and part of it is in the culture of our police and elites. We’ve done good with fixing our broken laws with the civil rights act but there are still social barriers that need to be called out and fixed.

But more importantly. These protests are calling for more resources to be given to cops to better enforce the law. Increases in programs that integrate police with schools and their community. Better education/guidance for our “at-risk” youth.

What about these solutions do take issue with?


----------



## healthmyths (Sep 28, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



"More resources"?  "better enforcement"?  
*The War on Poverty After 50 Years*
In the 50 years since that time, U.S. taxpayers have spent over $22 trillion on anti-poverty programs. Adjusted for inflation, this spending (which does not include Social Security or Medicare) is three times the cost of all U.S. military wars since the American Revolution.
The War on Poverty After 50 Years
And we have more blacks killing more blacks then ever... yet 68% of black households are single parent!  That's the problem not more money spent on enforcement!


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 28, 2017)

healthmyths said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > healthmyths said:
> ...


Did I mention Money?


----------



## healthmyths (Sep 28, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



How do you provide "resources" if not with "money"?  How do you pay for programs that integrate police,etc.  are you asking for the cops to donate THEIR time to people that are taught to hate them?  Doesn't work that way in reality.

You don't get out of your car unless the cop asks you to.  You don't drive in a neighbor where black crime on blacks totally profile you if you are black!
YES I said profile!  Because that's exactly the reality!  

And yes, according to the Bureau of Justice Statistics, black offenders committed 52 per cent of homicides recorded in the data between 1980 and 2008. Only 45 per cent of the offenders were white. Homicide is a broader category than “murder” but let’s not split hairs.
FactCheck: do black Americans commit more crime?
So you tell me if you are a cop and half of the homicides are done by the race that is less then 13% of the population...hmmmm I'd say there is a very good 
chance as a cop you stop a black there is a chance the black is guilty of something!
No the problem is more people evidently LIKE you should watch this video!

Chris Rock - How not to get your ass kicked by the police!


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 28, 2017)

healthmyths said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > healthmyths said:
> ...


Of course Money is needed. According to you there is a ton of money already in place so perhaps it needs to be put towards smarter and more effective programs. Maybe our leadership should promote and inform the public better about these efforts. It’s not always about spending more. I know that’s your “go to” attack. Fact is if you weren’t so caught up in trying to make all these protestors out to be unpatriotic liars then maybe you could focus more on real solutions that could help the problems in our society. You can’t just point your finger in blame all the time and think you are being useful.


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 28, 2017)

Gracie said:


> One of them that I know of was unjustified. That guy in NY selling cigs and being choked to death.
> So...if any are innocent, then that is 36 too many. But most were not innocent, unarmed or not.



Unarmed doesn't mean they weren't doing things that meant the killings were unjustified.


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 28, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> I see over a hundred were killed in 2015 so no...


Yet whites killed by police are a higher number.  Where's the outrage?


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 28, 2017)

Two Thumbs said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Those that support Knee Gate fail to acknowledge the pre-shooting actions of those shot.    Michael Brown was unarmed but his actions prior to being shot produced the result.    Wonder if had he taken the gun of Darren Wilson and shot him if Brown supporters would have said anything.


----------



## Freewill (Sep 28, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


Black on white or cop on white crime doesn't seem to interest the rabid left.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 28, 2017)

healthmyths said:


> These 200+ NFL players etc. taking a knee to protest what?
> This why Kaepernick and these players are protesting...to the detriment of their future!
> View attachment 151723


I wonder how many before body cams and cell phone cameras were put down as armed resisters.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 28, 2017)

Freewill said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


Crime.  That is the magic word.   Isn't police brutality a crime?   Isn't shooting an unarmed person who isn't threatening a crime?  Isn't lying on official police reports a crime?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 28, 2017)

One unarmed person being killed by the police is one too many.


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 28, 2017)

Freewill said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



A white female was shot in Minnesota last month by a police officer of color.  She did absolutely nothing wrong.  Those protesting Michael Brown's shooting he deserved said nothing about this.


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 28, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



Isn't trying to steal a police officers guns when he wants to address with you because you match the description of the person having committed a crime earlier that day a crime?   Resisting arrest? 
Depends on what you call threatening or not threatening.  Depends on what you call brutality.


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 28, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> One unarmed person being killed by the police is one too many.



Even when that person presents himself as having a gun despite not really having one?

Michael Brown didn't have a gun.   He deserved what he got due to his actions.


----------



## healthmyths (Sep 28, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



So why didn't you do what I did?  A simple google search!

According to the BCA, Harrity was driving and Noor was in the passenger seat as they drove through the alley looking for a suspect. 
The squad lights on their vehicle were off.
Harrity told investigators that as they drove down the alley, he was startled by a loud sound near the squad car. 
Immediately afterward, Ruszczyk approached the driver's side window and Noor fired his weapon, striking Ruszczyk through the driver's side window, Harrity told the BCA.
The officers exited the vehicle and provided medical attention until medical staff arrived. Ruszczyk was pronounced dead at the scene. 
Both officers are on administrative leave.
Minnesota shooting: New details emerge - CNN

Now what is the difference between the cop killing this woman with his gun and hitting her with the car?  Accident!  Simple accident!
Get the facts straight please.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 28, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > I see over a hundred were killed in 2015 so no...
> ...


Well there are 160 million more whites in this country than Blacks. If you want to make an honest comparison you need to use relative numbers by looking at the population of the group divided by the shootings in question. I believe a recent study showed that blacks were 2.5 times more likely to be shot by police.

FACT CHECK: Do Police Kill More White People Than Black People?


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 28, 2017)

healthmyths said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



White woman doing nothing getting shot by police and there's nothing to see.  Black thug like Michael Brown gets shot by police officer from whom he tried to take a gun and all hell breaks lose.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 28, 2017)

Only 16?

Only?


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 28, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



So now proportions matter?  Why don't they matter when it comes to use of social welfare programs.  

You fail to acknowledge that blacks commit crimes on a much higher percentage than whites.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 28, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Wait, lets stay on topic, we can talk about welfare later if you'd like... you really don't think that proportions matter to this discussion? Really?!

I can absolutely acknowledge that blacks commit crimes at a higher rate. No failure there. It is a big part of the problem.


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 28, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



So you can talk about proportions but claim I'm off topic if I do?      Don't confuse the topic with an example.  

If blacks commit crimes at a much higher rate then your proportions argument on being shot isn't valid.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 28, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Proportions are the topic you dumbshit. You brought up welfare which is an entire subject all together. We were talking about racial issues with law enforcement and you tried to make some low IQ argument about the "numbers" but you weren't using fair numbers for comparison.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 28, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Make the argument that blacks have a 2.5x better chance of getting shot than whites, but also commit 2.5x more crimes than whites... and you have a valid argument that we can discuss. Don't use false comparisons by saying more whites get shot than blacks when there are 160 million more whites in this country than blacks. That is not smart nor is it honest.


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 28, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



I talked about proportions and you said I was off topic.    I used welfare as an example and talked about proportions.


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 28, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



It is honest.  It's a factual number that more whites get shot by police each year than blacks.  Show me where the numbers aren't true.


----------



## Rocko (Sep 28, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> One unarmed person being killed by the police is one too many.



just because someone is unarmed doesn't mean that they are not a danger. Furthermore in many cases the cop is unaware as to whether the perp is armed or not. If you think it's so easy, try being a cop and show us all how its done.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Sep 28, 2017)

healthmyths said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



You're a late bloomer.Over the years I posted stats from government agencies and have written the equivalent of several novels on this topic.  All that work was just ignored or dismissed by people like you; and few, if any, changed their bigotted or misguided rhetoric..
So...i have no incentive to waste time trying to prove something that you aren't interested in accepting anyway. From time to time, when I am in the mood, i might add links or material quoted from notables who support my premise.Til then...do what i do...validate or invalidate your opponent's arguments with a good search engine.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 28, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Can you not read? I didn't say the numbers were false I said it was a false comparison. Do you really need me to explain what that means?


----------



## Rocko (Sep 28, 2017)

deanrd said:


> Only 16?
> 
> Only?



Yeah only 16. We've heard from you liberals "there's a war going on against blacks" and "it's an epidemic ". Yeah only 16 motherfucker


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 28, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



It can't be a false comparison.   It isn't on other topics.  Why is it suddenly one now?


----------



## GHook93 (Sep 28, 2017)

Gracie said:


> One of them that I know of was unjustified. That guy in NY selling cigs and being choked to death.
> So...if any are innocent, then that is 36 too many. But most were not innocent, unarmed or not.



Unfortunate and stupid, but if he didn't resist arrest he would have been fine. Does help too that he was about 500 lb over weight and fighting 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## francoHFW (Sep 28, 2017)

healthmyths said:


> I totally agree 100% with your comments and the FACT you back it up with statistics!
> THANK YOU as you are in the minority here in dealing with facts and reality.
> When will MORE Americans do the following:
> 1) THINK and have opinions BASED on facts.
> ...





Rocko said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Only 16?
> ...


According to Heritage which is always full of s***. Google how many unarmed black people are shot by police and you'll get over a hundred from several sources. See also blacks with some college are able to get jobs at the same rate as whites with some prison, how many times more often do blacks get stopped by police than whites etc etc etc I'm on a smartphone now and I can't figure out how to copy and paste lol...


----------



## francoHFW (Sep 28, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Because there are over four times as many whites as blacks? Duhhhh


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 28, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



So now proportions matter?  

More whites get shot by police every year than blacks.  The numbers are there.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 28, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


wow, you really don't get it do you? unbelievable.

Here let me try a non politcal analogy to see if I can get you to understand. You are most likely too blinded by your ideology to make rational sense about political subjects so i'll try this...

Lets say you are betting on horses.

There are 1000 horses born and bred in the US outside of Kentucky that have run 1000 races. Out of these 1000 horses they have won 200 races. That would give them a win rate of 20%... you following so far?

Now lets say there are 300 horses that were born and bred IN Kentucky that have run 300 races. Out of these 300 horses they have won 150 races giving them a 50% win rate.

Are you going to bet on the Non-Kentucky horses because they have more wins than the Kentucky horses (200 vs 150) or are you going to bet on the Kentucky horses that have a higher win rate? (50% vs 20%)


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 28, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



I get it fine.  More whites are killed by police each year than blacks.  Period.  

Remember, proportions don't matter on other issues.  Why do they matter now?


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 28, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> I get it fine.  More whites are killed by police each year than blacks.  Period.
> 
> Remember, proportions don't matter on other issues.  Why do they matter now?


No, you obviously don't get it if you you are still asking why they matter.


----------



## francoHFW (Sep 28, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Per capita statistics are the only things that make any sense.


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 28, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > I get it fine.  More whites are killed by police each year than blacks.  Period.
> ...



I didn't ask why they mattered, I asked why they mattered NOW.


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 28, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



Until it proves something you support to be what you don't like.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 28, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Why wouldn't they matter? How old are you? This is one of the dumbest conversations i've had in a while, I'm just about done unless you can make a point that shows you have more than a single brain cell working upstairs.


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 28, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



If you leave the conversation, it will be on the level it should because I'll be the only one left.  

If they matter NOW, why don't they matter on other issues?


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 28, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


I don't know what other issues you are talking about. They matter on this issue because they do, thats not really debatable.  They are relevant on many other issues as well, I can't generalize based on arbitrary claims. Your desperation to get out of this hole is pretty sad. I don't know where you think you are going with this but you are only going deeper.


----------



## francoHFW (Sep 28, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Hasn't happened yet... Blacks per capita get hired much less get shot much more get stopped much more you name it. Sorry about your luck...


----------



## Gracie (Sep 28, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > One of them that I know of was unjustified. That guy in NY selling cigs and being choked to death.
> ...


He was not resisting arrest. He was standing there. Unless asking why he was being harassed is resisting yet not lifting an arm or moving away while asking?
Grarner was murdered by a bad cop. Period. No ands ifs or buts about it. Flat out murdered.


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 28, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



They aren't relevant according to many on your side of the aisle.  

There isn't but one hole I'm in.  You know her.


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 28, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



People prove your n-l ass wrong all the time, BOY.


----------



## healthmyths (Sep 28, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...





 

Do you comprehend what the above states?  That when the Federal government dissuades black males to be a part of a family, dummies like you don't 
seem to comprehend then black youths have NO male models!  Consequently they are never told the talk.  Never told as Chris Rock points out 
Chris Rock - How not to get your ass kicked by the police!

Idiots and dummies like you excuse the ignorance of black youths and continue to pour money into wasteful programs promoting killing babies,
Planned Parenthood, and encouraging NON-family formation.  These are the facts but you idiots can't seem to grasp!
No black males in the households mean black youths have NO idea of how to respond to authority figures...like COPS!
So they do stupid things like you probably would do, the opposite of what Chris Rock shows you how not to get your ass kicked by the police!


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 28, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


I just said they are relevant. You are talking to me right now so don’t bring the strawman into this. I don’t care what some imaginary opponent of yours said. That has no relevance to this discussion


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 28, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



No straw man here.   

It is very relevant.  Many on here that have used the proportion argument on this issue are the same ones ignoring it on other issues.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 28, 2017)

healthmyths said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > healthmyths said:
> ...


Dude, stop copy and pasting... It gets old


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 28, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Well have I? If so then show me where. If not then why should I give a shit what others say? You are talking to me right now so learn how to have a discussion.


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 28, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



You say you don't yet you mention others.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 28, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


What are you talking about?


----------



## JoeMoma (Sep 28, 2017)

Gracie said:


> One of them that I know of was unjustified. That guy in NY selling cigs and being choked to death.
> So...if any are innocent, then that is 36 too many. But most were not innocent, unarmed or not.


I'm not saying that guy deserved to die.  But he was a heart attack waiting to be triggered.  He resisted arrest so the cops subdued him with techneques that would not have done serious harm to most normal heathy people.  Those that are not healthy enough to endure being subdued by cops resist arrest at their own risk.


----------



## healthmyths (Sep 29, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



Tell you what.  Why don't you walk down this street in Chicago about 8:00 on a Saturday night.
The 4400 block of West Monroe on Chicago's West Side is a residential street of two-story buildings, senior citizens and a day care center.
It's also the city's most dangerous block of 2016, a stretch plagued by heroin, shootings and murder.
"I don't think it's safe here any time," said a landlord on the block, who asked that his name be withheld out of fear for this safety.
"I think this is one of the most dangerous blocks" in the world, the landlord said.
Just west of Kostner Avenue, the block was the site of eight separate shootings this year in which someone was wounded. One of those shootings killed 30-year-old Demarco Richards, who lived on the block. Ten other people were wounded in the gunfire.
Chicago's Most Dangerous Block Plagued By Drugs, Shootings And Murder


----------



## MaryL (Sep 29, 2017)

healthmyths said:


> These 200+ NFL players etc. taking a knee to protest what?
> This why Kaepernick and these players are protesting...to the detriment of their future!
> View attachment 151723


These rich black elitist athletes don't live in the real world of high  poor black -on- black crimes, or perhaps, they conveniently forget that fact. Instead, they stand up against  the comparatively smaller white police  so called  hate crimes to make themselves look bigger . I won't be  partaking of NFL games for a while, as a boycott. Blacks know about boycotts. Nobody needs this preaching to the choir bullsh*t.


----------



## francoHFW (Sep 29, 2017)

healthmyths said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


 blacks killing blacks over who gets to sell drugs to Suburban and Rural whites...


----------



## francoHFW (Sep 29, 2017)

MaryL said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > These 200+ NFL players etc. taking a knee to protest what?
> ...


Check the stats on blacks being abused by police... All Blacks know about that. They also know about being abused by GOP voters. They're not stupid. None of this hullabaloo would happen or be happening without the Big Orange idiot tweeting.


----------



## MaryL (Sep 29, 2017)

16 unarmed black men killed by police. How many unarmed black men were murdered by other blacks? Probably more than 16, let's look into that a little more. Let's examine why we don't look into that, let's examine why we look at  (white) racism  exclusively but ignore other  causes . Why do blacks hate them selves so much? Why do they blame every one else for that? What drives them to self destruction? Humans are a neurotic bunch.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Sep 29, 2017)

*On average there are about 7000 Black victims of murder per year.
Only about .00001% of Black murder victims are people who are murdered by policemen.*
*The NFL protesters are very unbalanced.*


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Sep 29, 2017)

*
Blacks murder 5X more Whites than Whites murder Blacks, soooooo who should really be doing the protesting.*


----------



## francoHFW (Sep 29, 2017)

MaryL said:


> 16 unarmed black men killed by police. How many unarmed black men were murdered by other blacks? Probably more than 16, let's look into that a little more. Let's examine why we don't look into that, let's examine why we look at  (white) racism  exclusively but ignore other  causes . Why do blacks hate them selves so much? Why do they blame every one else for that? What drives them to self destruction? Humans are a neurotic bunch.


The great majority are gangsters killing gangsters over who's going to sell drugs to Suburban rural whites Urban whites... Hi


----------



## francoHFW (Sep 29, 2017)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *Blacks murder 5X more Whites than Whites murder Blacks, soooooo who should really be doing the protesting.*


They're protesting cops murdering blacks. And 16 is a low number. I see over 100. But Heritage has their own numbers LOL


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Sep 29, 2017)

99.95% of cases when Policemen kill suspects are cases of self defense, only .05% are cases of murder.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 29, 2017)

healthmyths said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


What’s your point?


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 29, 2017)

MaryL said:


> 16 unarmed black men killed by police. How many unarmed black men were murdered by other blacks? Probably more than 16, let's look into that a little more. Let's examine why we don't look into that, let's examine why we look at  (white) racism  exclusively but ignore other  causes . Why do blacks hate them selves so much? Why do they blame every one else for that? What drives them to self destruction? Humans are a neurotic bunch.


Are you serious?


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 30, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



Blacks killing blacks.  Doesn't fit the desire to riot and loot agenda.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Sep 30, 2017)

Perhaps those negros living in fear of police could relocate?


----------



## harmonica (Sep 30, 2017)

there are over 30 MILLION calls for police assistance per year--not counting traffic stops
most of those shot by cops are justified self defense
so--yes--the cops are dong a good job of NOT shooting
considering:
blacks commit murder at SEVEN times the rate of whites

and
'''According to the FBI Uniform Crime Reports, in the year 2008 black youths, who make up *16% *of the youth population, accounted for* 52%* of juvenile *violent* crime arrests, including *58.5% *of youth arrests for* homicide *and* 67% *for robbery. Black youths were overrepresented in all offense categories except DUI, liquor laws and drunkenness.['''

Race and crime in the United States - Wikipedia

and also they are *NOT *shooting them because they are black--if you can prove the cops shoot based on color of skin--I will protest with you


----------



## GHook93 (Sep 30, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



And many are unarmed also. Like the Australian women shot by the Muslim affirmative action cop. One small news cycle and that one fell to the way side. Guess it doesn't fit the narrative


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 30, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


What narrative?


----------



## MaryL (Sep 30, 2017)

How many black men were murdered  by other blacks in Detroit ? 447 from last reports., damn, that sort speaks for itself. Apparently Black lives matter isn't an issue in poor black communities. Apparently it seems to mean   the opposite. Blacks live matter when they are political appropriate but not so much as to be a real issue we are really concerned with. The acronym of that would be a mouthfull. BLMWTTPABNSMATBARIWARCW. Yeah, put that in you pipe and smoke it.


----------



## harmonica (Sep 30, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


there will always be police that wrongly shoot people...humans are imperfect
but cops shooting blacks--justifiably* and *unjustifiably -- is not the HUGE, chronic problem the MSM and blacks think it is


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 30, 2017)

harmonica said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


What makes you say that?

Do you have first hand experience with relations between the cops and black community ?


----------



## harmonica (Sep 30, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...


you mean when I say there is not a huge problem?
look at the all the statistics I have documented.....it is undeniable
do I need to show you the statistics/facts?


----------



## LOIE (Sep 30, 2017)

MaryL said:


> Why do blacks hate them selves so much?


In the book Post Traumatic Slave Syndrome, the author says this: "At one time we have been considered chattel and at another slaves. We have been indentured servants and we have been sharecroppers. We have been called darkies, n******, nigras, Negroes, colored, black, Afro-American, the intra-cultural colloquialism 'nigga' and most recently African American. Each designation has a historical link that carries with it perceptions of ourselves and our group. 

The media has been a central vehicle for transmitting images to the masses. They control how the images will be displayed as well as who and what will be depicted. The media images of African Americans are seared into the mental frying pan of its citizenry, swallowed whole and eventually go unconsciously down the social "gut" of America. And what is ingested is rarely the truth. It is a carefully crafted hype designed to inflame and incite controversy, which sells newspapers and further divides Americans from Americans. 

What happens to us and to our children, when we are told by our parents that we are smart, strong and able, while at the same time we are accosted daily with sounds, images and experiences that tell us otherwise?"

"Referring to a similar contradiction, in The Souls of Black Folk, W.E.B. DuBois wrote:  It is a peculiar situation, this double-consciousness, this sense of always looking at one's self through the eyes of others, of measuring one's soul by the tape of a world that looks on in amused contempt and pity.  One never feels his twoness- an American, a Negro; two souls, two thoughts, two unreconciled strivings, two warring ideals in one dark body, whose dogged strength alone keeps it from being torn asunder. This history of the American Negro is the history of this strife - this longing to attain self-conscious manhood, to merge his double self into a better and true self."


----------



## francoHFW (Sep 30, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > healthmyths said:
> ...


The protest is all about white cops killing unarmed blacks, over a hundred outside of the heritage org... And way too many times on smartphone cameras. And plenty of other abuse on smartphone cameras too.


----------



## francoHFW (Sep 30, 2017)

harmonica said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Then there's all the other abuse of police against blacks, dumbass. It's Trump's fault that this is such a hullabaloo... Get him off the damn tweets he's an idiot so far at least.


----------



## francoHFW (Sep 30, 2017)

MaryL said:


> How many black men were murdered  by other blacks in Detroit ? 447 from last reports., damn, that sort speaks for itself. Apparently Black lives matter isn't an issue in poor black communities. Apparently it seems to mean   the opposite. Blacks live matter when they are political appropriate but not so much as to be a real issue we are really concerned with. The acronym of that would be a mouthfull. BLMWTTPABNSMATBARIWARCW. Yeah, put that in you pipe and smoke it.


Gangsters killing gangsters to see who sells drugs to whites... If you don't think racism against blacks is a problem you're a brainwash functional moron...


----------



## MaryL (Sep 30, 2017)

Are there government bodies that sanction crips or bloods? Let's not equate  gang bangers with cops, that is pure sophisism.


----------



## francoHFW (Sep 30, 2017)

MaryL said:


> Are there government bodies that sanction crips or bloods? Let's not equate  gang bangers with cops, that is pure sophisism.


 Let us not equate huge gangs of drug dealers etcetera killing each other with typical criminals and murderers as you were doing.


----------



## francoHFW (Sep 30, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Are there government bodies that sanction crips or bloods? Let's not equate  gang bangers with cops, that is pure sophisism.
> ...


Legalize and treat it and end this idiocy


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 1, 2017)

harmonica said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


You could show stats if you think it helps you’re argument. I think the problems are both cultural  and statistical. But feel free to make your case


----------



## healthmyths (Oct 1, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



OK here from an EXTREMELY BIASED against COPS web site:

*Police killed at least 104 unarmed black people in 2015, nearly twice each week. (See which police departments were responsible for these deaths)*
Police killed more than 100 unarmed black people in 2015

Here is what most logical, rational sane people do when confronted by cops.
*10 Rules of Survival if Stopped by the Police*

*1.* Be polite and respectful when stopped by the police. Keep your mouth closed.

*2.* Remember that your goal is to get home safely. If you feel that your rights have been violated, you and your parents have the right to file a formal complaint with your local police jurisdiction.

*3.* Don’t, under any circumstance, get into an argument with the police.

*4.* Always remember that anything you say or do can be used against you in court.

*5.* Keep your hands in plain sight and make sure the police can see your hands at all times.

*6.* Avoid physical contact with the police. No sudden movements, and keep hands out of your pockets.

*7.* Do not run, even if you are afraid of the police.

*8.* Even if you believe that you are innocent, do not resist arrest.

*9.* Don’t make any statements about the incident until you are able to meet with a lawyer or public defender.

*10.* Stay calm and remain in control. Watch your words, body language and emotions.
10 Rules of Survival if Stopped by the Police | Talk Back | PBS

It is safe to say that 99.9% of blacks killed did not follow the above 10 simple rules.
Rules that most ordinary WHITE people abide by and most do not get killed for resisting arrest, much less GET ARRESTED!

But frankly the real issue is the absence of an authority figure in almost ALL the blacks killed by cops lives.
Not my statistics but a black professor Walter Williams who clearly identified the problem... caused by the Federal government ignorance!

In reality most logical,sane black people abide by the above simple rules because THEY respect the job the cops have to do.
In reality there are a very small percent of truly bad cops.  No question.  The biggest problem though is with all this biased MSM blaring out
how bad cops are it is a self-fulfilling activity!  More good cops are resigning leaving more bad cops. No question.  
Solutions.
1) Fair and balance reporting by MSM
2) Understand the importance of the above 10 simple rules.
3) Dismantling the welfare system that rewards single mother families.


----------



## harmonica (Oct 1, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


there are over 30 MILLION calls for police assistance--not counting traffic stops
there are about 950 deaths by police--most are justified
blacks commit murder at over SEVEN times the rate of whites 

'''According to the FBI Uniform Crime Reports, in the year 2008 black youths, who make up 16% of the youth population, accounted for * 52% *of juvenile *violent* crime arrests, including 58.5% of youth arrests for homicide and* 67% *for robbery. Black youths were overrepresented in all offense categories except DUI, liquor laws and drunkenness.[49]'''
there is not a huge, chronic problem of police shooting blacks--even justified or unjustified
Race and crime in the United States - Wikipedia

there is a huge problem of blacks committing murder 
they murder over 3000 every YEAR--over 8 per DAY--most of the victims are BLACK


----------



## harmonica (Oct 1, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...


what abuse..please document this


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 1, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



Whites kill unarmed whites.  Where are you protesting that?


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 1, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



It's not abuse when one of those savages resists or runs his big mouth and gets treated as he deserves.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 1, 2017)

harmonica said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Agreed that there is a big problem with poverty and crime in the black community. There is an us vs them mentality that creates tension with law enforcement. But that tension is intensified by actions of law enforcement when they shoot unarmed black men at a higher rate than whites, or beat them in the streets, or are overly aggressive... you can’t deny there is a problem. You can point the finger or have an honest conversation about it and take some responsibility to do then best we can to clean up our law enforcement agencies and institute efforts to promote a better atmosphere


----------



## harmonica (Oct 1, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


please prove there is a chronic, huge problem of police beating blacks--AND THEN prove it was because of their SKIN COLOR!!!
most of the police shootings have been proven justified....per the civilized court system
if you can prove they were shot because of their SKIN COLOR, I'm with you..I will protest with you
please show the many times unarmed blacks are shot by cops
I know of 1 that was UNQUESTIONABLY wrong
MBrown--justified
Oscar Grant--cop was sentenced to prison
who else?
AND THEN show me it wasn't a criminal resisting/attacking the police!!!
police have a right to self defense --YES OR NO ???


----------



## healthmyths (Oct 1, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



"Clean up our law enforcement"?  is your solution?
No you and your ilk continue to fall for the MSM meme that all cops are bad and all blacks are innocent.
Now you and I both know that.  But the MSM has made you and your ilk THINK there is a problem because it sells advertising at the expense of OUR safety.
There were 

Nationwide, law enforcement made an estimated 10,797,088 arrests in 2015. Of these arrests, 505,681 were for violent crimes, and 1,463,213 were for property crimes. (Note:  the UCR Program does not collect data on citations for traffic violations.) (See Table 29.)
Persons Arrested
Approximately 12–13% of the American population is African-American, but they make up 35% of jail inmates, and 37% of prison inmates of the 2.2 million male inmates as of 2014 (U.S. Department of Justice, 2014)
Statistics of incarcerated African-American males - Wikipedia

So tell me again why you and others won't admit what this well known BLACK economist is saying... that the glaring absence of a black male in the majority
of black families is a cause of blacks making up 35% of jail inmates while only 13% of population.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 1, 2017)

harmonica said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


I won’t make that point because I’m not making that claim. And yes of course cops have a right to defend themselves


----------



## harmonica (Oct 2, 2017)

the protesters don't care for JUSTICE or what's fair/correct/right/etc
they don't care about facts or evidence
they said BEFORE the Stockley verdict they would protest if not guilty
Obama's DOJ didn't prosecute a civil rights trial--which is much easier to win than a murder trial--for lack of evidence!!!!!!!
..these protests are unwarranted---they are for LIES
the blacks and the sheeple white do not want a civilized court system--they want WHATEVER they THINK is right


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 2, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



Who pays for the treatment?  The taxpayers?  No thanks.  If someone that chose to use drugs wants treatment, let them pay.


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Until it's a black and they're supposed to stand down in order to not hurt their feelings.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 2, 2017)

harmonica said:


> the protesters don't care for JUSTICE or what's fair/correct/right/etc
> they don't care about facts or evidence
> they said BEFORE the Stockley verdict they would protest if not guilty
> Obama's DOJ didn't prosecute a civil rights trial--which is much easier to win than a murder trial--for lack of evidence!!!!!!!
> ...


I think it is fair to say that you don’t speak for the protestors. And from your regurgitation of what you think they stand for it is pretty apparent that you are not objectively listening nor understanding their message.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 2, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Who says they are supposed to do that? That is a rediculous and baseless claim... as expected from you


----------



## healthmyths (Oct 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



"Rediculous"....?
What is ridiculous is why you and your ilk can't follow a simple red dotted line which indicates a misspelled word.  
But that is to be expected when you ignore the realities of how organizations like "BLM" are asking for special treatment by cops while they chant...
Protesters in a Black Lives Matter march held outside the Minnesota State Fair over the weekend were captured on video yelling "pigs in a blanket, fry 'em like bacon," a statement that some law enforcement members viewed as targeting police officers.
"Pigs in a blanket" chant at Minnesota Fair riles police - CBS News

How many times must you be told that the problem is NOT the police but the gross disrespect shown by young black youths when in a confrontation with authorities?
Why is it so hard for people like you to understand that NOT ONE cop ever ever wants to go out and KILL a person, much less a black person.
But when you have groups especially black groups attacking the police for what is THE blacks deficiencies, i.e. not having a person in their family that provides
them with the authority image, then these black groups are grossly wrong as you are!
How many times must you see this video and read these suggestions on how to react to a cop?
10 Rules of Survival if Stopped by the Police

1. Be polite and respectful when stopped by the police. Keep your mouth closed.
2. Remember that your goal is to get home safely. If you feel that your rights have been violated, you and your parents have the right to file a formal complaint with your local police jurisdiction.
3. Don’t, under any circumstance, get into an argument with the police.
4. Always remember that anything you say or do can be used against you in court.
5. Keep your hands in plain sight and make sure the police can see your hands at all times.
6. Avoid physical contact with the police. No sudden movements, and keep hands out of your pockets.
7. Do not run, even if you are afraid of the police.
8. Even if you believe that you are innocent, do not resist arrest.
9. Don’t make any statements about the incident until you are able to meet with a lawyer or public defender.
10. Stay calm and remain in control. Watch your words, body language and emotions.
10 Rules of Survival if Stopped by the Police | Talk Back | PBS

Watch what Chris Rock advises any black person who never had fathers to give them the "talk".
Chris Rock - How not to get your ass kicked by the police!

It is safe to say that 99.9% of blacks killed did not follow the above 10 simple rules.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 2, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > when you are looking at 35, justified, in court, killings vs mass murders in one, ONE city, it's not a false equivalent.
> ...


Over the decades the facts don't justify their actions.

Unless you think it's ok to hold a grudge for something that happened before you were born.

keeping in mind, that if you do, you support generational honor killings that occur in the ME


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > the protesters don't care for JUSTICE or what's fair/correct/right/etc
> ...



 I don't speak for them.  However, I do speak to say what they claim as their excuse for protesting is bullshit.  

I understand their message.  It's one of whining and excuses.


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 2, 2017)

Two Thumbs said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Those that blame slavery for why many blacks are where they are in life are saying those that were never slaves are OK to blame those that never owned slaves.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 2, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Exactly.

The newish excuse is that the slave mentality is genetic for blacks, that's why they need all the extra help.


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 2, 2017)

Two Thumbs said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Then it's just that, an excuse.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Oct 2, 2017)

Two Thumbs said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


The social conditioning that dominates our
 Great Society perpetuates the notion black is inferior to white. As LBJ attests in my signature...the lowest White man has been made to think he is better than the best black man. He said that 50 years ago but the reality of his words continue to manifest in myriad ways. The entire black community has beem demonized by using race based statistics to embellish the criminal deeds of a few; stigmatizing all blacks in the process.
Bad news about Blacks is profitable everywhere in America. LBJ 's applicable words were spot on.  The systemic creation of the black boogeyman gives insecure white men someone to fear and someone to feel superior to.. White cops are but a reflection of societal attitudes. Pondering that paradigm,
the revelation that unarmed blacks are 7 times likely to die from police gunfire than whites comes  sharply into focus.


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 2, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




the number of police interactions and the type of interaction definately must have something to do with it. Sure there are still misconceptions by cops at times but a good number of shootings were also made by black and Hispanic Cops, not just white ones. With About 1/2 million Law enforcement personel in the US. the number is still extremely rare.. though of course makes the news in a big way, so with the coverage it may appear to some that this is happening all the time. So the Majority of Law enforcement and the US flag gets disparaged.
America is basically called a racist place over these incidents by these athletes,  when the majority of police are trying to do right. I dont get it.

These players have a lot of money, they can fund Air time on their own dime for something that is really important for them. What i see, is them taking the easy route, because someone convinced them that protesting the anthem is saying something of importance while they are at work.


----------



## healthmyths (Oct 3, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Strange you should quote LBJ!
LBJ quote exactly : Thurgood Marshall to the Supreme Court rather than a less famous black judge by saying,
 “_when I appoint a ****** to the bench, I want everybody to know he’s a ******.”_

In Senate cloakrooms and staff meetings, Johnson was practically a connoisseur of the word. 
According to Johnson biographer Robert Caro, Johnson would calibrate his pronunciations by region,  using “nigra” with some southern legislators and “negra” with others. Discussing civil rights legislation  with men like Mississippi Democrat James Eastland, who committed most of his life to defending white supremacy,  he’d simply call it “the ****** bill.”


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2017)

healthmyths said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


When you start pointing out typos you know you lost the argument. Of course I don't condone the "Fry like bacon chanters" they were dead wrong. And I don't support a lot of what the EXTREMISTS say, that includes ANTIFA. But these people don't represent the masses. I know you like to clump them into everybody on the left because it makes you feel like you have a stronger argument, but that just isn't reality. 

Yes people should be respectful when encountering law enforcement and yes people should follow the law or face consequences. These ideas are not in dispute.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


You absolutely don't understand their message because you continually misrepresent what it is... You are clearly either being ignorant or dishonest about this discussion because you like to demonize your political opponents and don't seem interested in having a productive conversation about the issues.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2017)

Two Thumbs said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


Wow, you are clueless. Do you really think that is the "White privilege" argument? Just try for a minute to open your ears and have an open mind. At lease understand the argument and be able to accurately articulate it before you try and oppose it. Otherwise you just sound like an idiot.  Do a little homework then come back and try again. Lets see if you can can accurately state what the "white privilege" and NFL kneelers arguments are.


----------



## MrShangles (Oct 3, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



Them damn whites, this is their fault too.
Do blacks take blame for anything they do, or just always blame the man?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## healthmyths (Oct 3, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



No I haven't lost ANY argument but reinforce the concept that people like you are too lazy to pay attention to details!
The simple details like "don't get into an argument with the police"!  Or Do not run.  Or keep your hands in sight!
These simple details LIKE paying attention to the dotted red line when typing a spelling error is the point!
It is little details that people like you seem to slight and in slighting minor issues get blown out of proportion.
For example in Ferguson if Brown hadn't been walking down the middle of the street and when asked not to, ignored... look what happened.
A little detail.  Blown out of proportion.  Stupidity is not paying attention to little things like that would have kept him alive, thwarted several days of riots and not have
costed  The December Ferguson riots cost $20 Million according to Garry Earls, St. Louis CFO. 
The grand total from both riots cost local/state government around $26 Million. Now the unknown costs will take time to calculate. Insurance companies at some point will release damage to business and what they paid out. Property Casuality 360 did give a sobering fact of when disaster happens and the amount of businesses that do not reopen:Roughly 40-60% of small businesses never reopen their doors following a disaster.
Total Cost of Ferguson Riots
All because this dumb kid ignored the cop's request NOT to walk down the middle of the street!
A little detail...like not paying attention to the dotted underline a misspelled word.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Oct 3, 2017)

MrShangles said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > healthmyths said:
> ...


Most blacks don't engage in criminal activity...why do you want those innocent blacks to take the blame for what a few criminals among them do. Let's put the blame where it belongs. Criminals of both races are responsible. White and Hispanics growers, transporters and distributors are just as much a part of the drug pipeline as black drug dealers.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Oct 3, 2017)

healthmyths said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > healthmyths said:
> ...


Michael Brown has become the poster boy in framing justification for the murder of unarmed Blacks by cops. You don't use examples that show unjustified cold blooded murder such as the strangulation death of Eric Garner or the back shooting of Walter Scott. Your motive is clear...


----------



## healthmyths (Oct 3, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> MrShangles said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



As a percentage of their demographics that's not true.
FACTS:
A) What percent of USA are blacks?
. According to the U.S. Census Bureau, 12.3% of the U.S. population is black, 
Public Overestimates U.S. Black and Hispanic Populations

B) What percent of crimes committed by blacks?
According to Riley, "Blacks commit violent crimes at 7 to 10 times the rate that whites do."
Blacks committed 52 percent of homicides between 1980 and 2008, despite composing just 13 percent of the population. 
Across the same timeframe, whites committed 45 percent of homicides while composing 77% of the population, according to the Bureau of Justice Statistics.
Here are some more statistics from the FBI:
In 2013, the FBI has black criminals carrying out 38 per cent of murders, compared to 31.1 per cent for whites. 
The offender’s race was “unknown” in 29.1 per cent of cases.
What about violent crime more generally? FBI arrest rates are one way into this. Over the last three years of data – 2011 to 2013 – 38.5 per cent of people arrested for murder, manslaughter, rape, robbery, and aggravated assault were black.
7 Statistics You Need To Know About Black-On-Black Crime

Please refute!


----------



## healthmyths (Oct 3, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Again... missing the point entirely!
Brown would have never died if he hadn't tried to kill the cop!

11:54 a.m. Michael Brown and Dorian Johnson leave Ferguson Market and Liquor. Surveillance video shows *Mr. Brown stealing some cigarillos. *
They walk along West Florissant Avenue and then in the middle of the street on Canfield Drive. 
12:01 p.m. Officer Darren Wilson arrives, alone in his police vehicle. Speaking through his window, *he tells the two men to move to the sidewalk. *
He sees that Mr. Brown fits the description of a suspect in a convenience store theft. 
12:02 p.m. Officer Wilson makes a call to the dispatcher about the two men. He positions his S.U.V. to block the the two men as well as traffic.
Several witnesses reported seeing an altercation in the S.U.V. between Officer Wilson and Mr. Brown. 
Some said Mr. Brown punched Officer Wilson while Mr. Brown was partly inside the vehicle. 
At least one witness said no part of Mr. Brown was ever inside the vehicle. In his own testimony, Officer Wilson said that Mr. Brown reached into the vehicle and fought for his gun. 

Most of the witnesses said the shots were fired as he moved toward Officer Wilson. The St. Louis County prosecutor said the most credible witnesses reported that* Mr. Brown charged toward the officer. Officer Wilson also said that Mr. Brown charged at him, making “a grunting, like aggravated sound.” *
Some witnesses said that Mr. Brown had his hands in the air. Several others said that he did not raise his hands at all or that he raised them briefly, then dropped them and turned toward the officer. Others described the position of his arms as out to the side, in front of him, by his shoulders or in a running position.
What Happened in Ferguson?

Again details details which people of your ilk again seem to forget!
A) don't steal.
B) don't walk in the middle of street.
C) Don't try to hit the cop.
OR YOU BE DEAD!!!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Oct 3, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> Of course I don't condone the "Fry like bacon chanters" they were dead wrong


No, the chanters were not wrong. The cops who shoot unarmed people without provocation ought to be fried like bacon in the electric chair. Obviously thats what the chanters were saying. That wasn't an ultimatum calling for death to all cops....just the perps in blue. The key word is FRY. The interpretation of that chant has been taken by most White people to be a declaration if war on police. That isn't true. The chant was a mandate to seek justice under the law by prosecuting muderous cops and sentencing them to death just like any other killers.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Oct 3, 2017)

healthmyths said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > healthmyths said:
> ...


You wrote a long post for naught. The main thrust of my previous post was that Michael Brown's death might have been justified. But your using Brown's death as typical of cops killing unarmed blacks is disingenuous.


----------



## healthmyths (Oct 3, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



"disingenuous"? 
AGAIN and again people like you have to be reminded that common sense, attention to details is what keeps the preponderance of black people alive while dealing
with the police.

Neighborhood watch volunteer George Zimmerman fatally shoots unarmed *17-yearold Trayvon Martin after an altercation* in a Sanford, Fla.,
Ernest Satterwhite, 68, is shot and killed in his driveway by a white public-safety officer in North Augusta, S.C., following a *slow-speed car chase.*
Dontre Hamilton, an unarmed 31-year-old African American with a history of mental illness, in a downtown park. Manney alleged that Hamilton, who appeared to be homeless,* attempted to grab his baton* during a pat down.
 Eric Garner, 43 dies after being wrestled to the ground as New York City police* attempted to arrest him for selling illegal cigarettes.*
 John Crawford III, 22, is shot inside a Walmart in Beavercreek, Ohio, after* picking up an air rifle from the shelf.* While police say they repeatedly asked Crawford, who was black, to drop the gun, surveillance video shows that police shot the man soon after approaching him.
Tamir Rice, 12, is fatally shot and killed in a Cleveland park after police responded to a 911 call reporting a *person with a gun. The caller warned that the gun may have been fake,* but the officers say they didn’t know that. Officer Timothy Loehmann shot Rice within seconds of arriving on the scene.
Rumain Brisbane, following a drug-related traffic stop in which Brisbon, who was black,* fled, refused arrest and appeared to be reaching for a weapon.*
Africa” Leundeu Keunang, following a confrontation in the city’s Skid Row, an area with a heavy concentration of homeless people. *Officers said the man attempted to take one of their guns.*
Naeschylus Vinzant, a 37-yearold unarmed black man, is shot in the chest and killed by Paul Jerothe, a police officer in Aurora, Colo. *At the time of the shooting, Vinzant was violating his parole and had removed his ankle bracelet. He also had a violent criminal history but was unarmed as officers tried to arrest him.*
From Trayvon Martin to Walter Scott: A Recent Timeline

I can go on and on and on and please be honest!
What was the one thing ALL these deaths had in common?
None of the above followed any of the 10 easy rules of Survival if Stopped by the Police.
Now there are MORE deaths by cops OF WHITES who also should have followed the 10 easy rules... but we don't hear about them!
why are you not arguing stupidity on the part of WHITES then?
Same argument I'm presenting but big difference?  Ignorance by people like you who listen to the BIASED MSM!!!


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 3, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


There is not such thing as 'white privilege'.

therefore, their stance is even more fucking stewpud.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2017)

healthmyths said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > healthmyths said:
> ...


Wow, you are really taking that high horse for a ride aren’t you?! I think I only have a one word response.... COFEFE


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Of course I don't condone the "Fry like bacon chanters" they were dead wrong
> ...


Whatever the meaning it was a stupid chant and just gave ammo to their opponents.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 3, 2017)

Two Thumbs said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


Again you reenforce your lack of understanding. Go do some Homework and come back when you know what you are talking about


----------



## JQPublic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

healthmyths said:


> disingenuous"?
> AGAIN and again people like you have to be reminded that common sense, attention to details is what keeps the preponderance of black people alive while dealing
> with the police.


Cops arrest mentally ill, enebriated or people on drugs thousands of times each year without killing them. Most folks in any one of those mental  conditions aren't too concerned about your stupid 10 point survival scenario.
Its on the cops to take the person in alive; and ,most do whether the person is black or white.
But there are cops who should never have been cops. These are the psychopats just waiting for a chance to kill. These sick MFs are nothing like normal cops who, faced with similar situations thousands of times a year, find a way to defuse a situation without having to kill someone.  Face it...some cops are just ticking time bombs... 










healthmyths said:


> can go on and on and on and please be honest!
> What was the one thing ALL these deaths had in common?


Nothing except most of the cases you cited occurred because the cops acted like racist thugs.. Thousands of cops facing unarmed blacks under similar circumstances or worse took the subjects in alive. Why didn't the murdererous cops you love do the same?



healthmyths said:


> None of the above followed any of the 10 easy rules of Survival if Stopped by the Police


Thousands of other people survive similar encounters with good cops every day. And your 10 rules of survival are unknown to most. Those people were just lucky to have encountered  decent cops with excellent training. 



healthmyths said:


> Now there are MORE deaths by cops OF WHITES who also should have followed the 10 easy rules... but we don't hear about them!
> why are you not arguing stupidity on the part of WHITES then?



Actually, I have made the case for all unarmed people killed by cops. When i mentioned that thousands of people under duress or who are mentally incapacitated in some way are arrested by good decent cops each day...without a death occuring.



healthmyths said:


> Same argument I'm presenting but big difference? Ignorance by people like you who listen to the BIASED MSM!!!



OTOH ..I HAVE exposed your convoluted ignorance whereas you have created entire scenes to justify your spurious conclusions..
Most cops don't kill unarmed people...even when they are confronted by every scenario
You cited.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

healthmyths said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


I'm well aware of Johnson's bigotted character. But his actions spoke louder than his words when it came to Civil Rights. 
And that still doesn't nullify the powerful observation that Johnson proclaimed in my cig. You didn't expect me to reject my sig because of your diversion did you?


----------



## healthmyths (Oct 4, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > disingenuous"?
> ...



You kept repeating above that most "cops"  are good and that it is the few cops.

* I AGREE WITH YOU!  *

But you like most of your ilk fell for the MSM narrative that it happens ALL the time.  That's my point!
It doesn't happen all the time.  Remember I started this thread quoting:
 "_I began paying attention to reports about the *incredible number of unarmed *black people being killed by the police_."
AGAIN a narrative feed by the BIASED cop hating MSM hungry to take the EXCEPTION i.e. less then 16 unarmed black men" and make it the RULE.
Just as Kaepernick fell for the gross exaggeration you too have and *now you admit it*.  YES there are bad cops as there are bad people.
But don't fall for the MSM's efforts to spur advertising revenue by taking the EXCEPTION and making it  sound like it happens ALL the time.
That is the point in understanding the BIASED and harmful MSM's role in forming your uninformed opinion.


----------



## harmonica (Oct 4, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> MrShangles said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


I see many blacks protesting FOR criminals
in these lootings you don't see 3, or 5, or 10 blacks, but DOZENS
the black hierarchy protests FOR criminals
when a white CRIMINAL gets killed, you don't see the whites getting out of control--I feel better when a CRIMINAL is DEAD--then he can't rob me or my family


----------



## xotoxi (Oct 4, 2017)

Gracie said:


> One of them that I know of was unjustified. That guy in NY selling cigs and being choked to death.
> So...if any are innocent, then that is 36 too many. But most were not innocent, unarmed or not.



What does someone have to do for you to consider them "not innocent" enough to be shot to death?


----------



## healthmyths (Oct 4, 2017)

xotoxi said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > One of them that I know of was unjustified. That guy in NY selling cigs and being choked to death.
> ...


Follow these 10 simple rules and they won't be shot.  If they have and they still were shot... then by all means prosecute and find guilty the rogue cop that shot with no cause!
10 Rules of Survival if Stopped by the Police

1. Be polite and respectful when stopped by the police. Keep your mouth closed.
2. Remember that your goal is to get home safely. If you feel that your rights have been violated, you and your parents have the right to file a formal complaint with your local police jurisdiction.
3. Don’t, under any circumstance, get into an argument with the police.
4. Always remember that anything you say or do can be used against you in court.
5. Keep your hands in plain sight and make sure the police can see your hands at all times.
6. Avoid physical contact with the police. No sudden movements, and keep hands out of your pockets.
7. Do not run, even if you are afraid of the police.
8. Even if you believe that you are innocent, do not resist arrest.
9. Don’t make any statements about the incident until you are able to meet with a lawyer or public defender.
10. Stay calm and remain in control. Watch your words, body language and emotions.
10 Rules of Survival if Stopped by the Police | Talk Back | PBS

It is safe to say that 99.9% of blacks killed did not follow the above 10 simple rules.
Rules that most ordinary WHITE people abide by and most do not get killed for resisting arrest, much less GET ARRESTED!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

healthmyths said:


> You kept repeating above that most "cops" are good and that it is the few cops.
> 
> * I AGREE WITH YOU! *



Of course you agree with me. There is no way to get around the huge number of arrests taking place around the nation *without* some one being killed. And some of those arrests involve *armed* confrontations. My point, though, is that the televised accounts of police executing unarmed black males
happened in rapid succession. Most of those murders were unprovoked and frequently the justification didn't jibe with what we saw.
The Black community saw cops walking away scot free after killing unarmed blacks, some of whom were totally defenseless.. Black citizens ..and especially the families of the victims,  just wanted their day in court. And although the Civil Courts offered nominal compensation, that wasn't enough. Protestors sought criminal justice against the killer cops
as a deterrent. The safety of their black, non gang affiliated, children , statistically, was imperiled.





healthmyths said:


> But you like most of your ilk fell for the MSM narrative that it happens ALL the time. That's my point!
> It doesn't happen all the time.


No one said it did happen all the time. But at one point there was a quickening in the frequency of such incidents. Protesting brought  the DOJ into Ferguson where an in depth investigation showed  systemic bias in policing and thrroughout the local justicr system. Blacks were targeted and ticketed to produce revenue for the city disproportionally.
Now...the city of Ferguson has experienced a political metamorphasis. Black voters ousted the progenitors of their pain and installed leaders more favorable to theiir needs.
https://www.usnews.com/news/best-st...erguson-making-meaningful-progress-in-reforms




healthmyths said:


> _I began paying attention to reports about the *incredible number of unarmed *black people being killed by the police_."
> AGAIN a narrative feed by the BIASED cop hating MSM hungry to take the EXCEPTION i.e. less then 16 unarmed black men" and make it the RULE.


What MSM report? Show me the link to your exact quote about an
_*"incredible number of unarmed *black people being killed by the police."_


healthmyths said:


> Just as Kaepernick fell for the gross exaggeration you too have and *now you admit it*. YES there are bad cops as there are bad people.
> But don't fall for the MSM's efforts to spur advertising revenue by taking the EXCEPTION and making it sound like it happens ALL the time.



I have admitted nothing of the sort. I'm just saying those few cops who murder unarmed citizens ought to be fried like bacon in an electric chair. I don't care how many there are...even one is too many.


]


----------



## xotoxi (Oct 4, 2017)

healthmyths said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



So you believe that being guilty of talking back to the police makes lethal force justified?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

harmonica said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > MrShangles said:
> ...


 
Blacks aren't protesting FOR criminals they are protesting the injustice of the system that  allows cops who indiscriminately  kill unarmed people to get away with murder. The protests have  caused some prosecutors to give them their day in court, but even then, all it takes is one white bigot in the system to avert justice. All it takes is one white bigot to get a hung jury in these high profile cases, And if the cop opts for a trial by judge in lieu of a jury, we get bizarre verdicts like the one handed down  in the trial of Michael Brelo who  killed an unarmed couple after a care chase. The same evidence that would convict a black man of murder is not good enough to convict a cop.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Those "opponents " have always been there,,,so what's new?


----------



## toobfreak (Oct 4, 2017)

healthmyths said:


> These 200+ NFL players etc. taking a knee to protest what?
> This why Kaepernick and these players are protesting...to the detriment of their future!
> View attachment 151723




The whole thing is another grand liberal lie.  Blacks commit up to 50X more crime than whites while only getting police responses 2.5X more, which means a white person is TWENTY TIMES more likely to get stopped by a cop than a black man for the crime we each commit.  When is someone going to start kneeling for white people??!


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 4, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Nothing new. There has always been dumbass extremists on both sides that inflame division and make stupid statements. Thats my point, these wingnuts don't represent the masses. Anybody that marches and chants for pigs to fry like bacon or death to cops is not helping things.  Just like those who march while chanting "Blood and Soil" don't represent the ideology of the right. They are all just attention seeking degenerates.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



I'm not sure  to what you attribute the progress Blacks have made over the last several decades but it was not  obsequious behavior.
The public protest has worked. Protesting before the  unblinking eye of the TV camera has unveiled before world wide  the dirty laundry of racism that our politicians don't want the world to see.


----------



## harmonica (Oct 4, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


but the courts have ruled these were justified
murder?? indiscriminate ?? 
please give me your facts to prove these were murders--because the courts--that have much more *evidence* than you--have ruled otherwise
in fact, you have NO evidence--DO YOU??!!!
if you can't, you're just blurting out crap
99.999% of these are DANGEROUS criminals
maybe Castile was a bad shoot--but even that was not indiscriminate, murder ..
you're way out of it....not even close to murder


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 4, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Im fine with protest, unified voices are what institute change in this country. Just not unified voices chanting for cops to die. That is a set back for the cause.


----------



## healthmyths (Oct 4, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > You kept repeating above that most "cops" are good and that it is the few cops.
> ...


YOU ASKED!

_In early 2016, I began paying attention to reports about the* incredible number of unarmed black people being killed by the police*. The posts on social media deeply disturbed me, but one in particular brought me to tears: the killing of Alton Sterling in my hometown Baton Rouge, La. This could have happened to any of my family members who still live in the area. I felt furious, hurt and hopeless. I wanted to do something, but didn’t know what or how to do it. All I knew for sure is that I wanted it to be as respectful as possible._
Opinion | Eric Reid: Why Colin Kaepernick and I Decided to Take a Knee

Again I ask you and these grossly uninformed IDIOTS  what "incredible" number"????


Then you wrote:  _But at one point there was a quickening in the frequency of such incidents.
_
Please document each of the incidents that was a "quickening".  See you use words like "quickening"... what do you mean?

Explain that term after you read this from this source:  From Trayvon Martin to Walter Scott: A Recent Timeline

*Trayvon Martin  *Feb. 26, 2012 Sanford, Fla.,  17-yearold Trayvon Martin after an altercation in a Sanford, Fla.  (WHY an altercation")?
*Ernest Satterwhite *Feb. 9, 2014 North Augusta, S.C.   following a slow-speed car chase. WHY not just stop?
*Dontre Hamilton  *April 30, 2014 Milwaukee  attempted to grab his baton during a pat down.  AGAIN why force the issue?
*Eric Garner  *July 17, 2014 New York City  attempted to arrest him for selling illegal cigarettes. What was wrong here???
*John Crawford III  *Aug. 5, 2014 Beavercreek, Ohio . While police say they repeatedly asked Crawford, who was black, to drop the gun,... why didn't he just drop it?
*Michael Brown *Aug. 9, 2014 Ferguson, Mo Brown was suspected of robbing a store, walking in the street and when Brown attacked was shot.  Why did he rob the store?
Levar Jones, 35, white South Carolina Sept. 4, 2014 Now here is where the cop was wrong. seat-belt violation, all of which was caught on the officer’s dash cam. Jones, who was black and unarmed, survived and can be heard on a video asking, “Why did you shoot me?” Groubert was later fired and charged with assault and battery,
*Tamar Rice *Nov. 22, 2014 Cleveland police responded to a 911 call reporting a person with a gun. The caller warned that the gun may have been fake, but the officers say they didn’t know that.
*Remain Brisbon *Dec. 2, 2014 Rumain Brisbon, 34, is shot and killed by a Phoenix  who was black, fled,* refused arrest *and appeared to be reaching for a weapon.
*Charly "Africa" Leundeu Keening *March 1, 2015 Los Angeles  Officers said the man *attempted to take one of their guns.
Naeschylus Vincent *March 6, 2015 Naeschylus Vinzant,  Aurora, Colo. Vinzant was violating his parole and had removed his ankle bracelet. He also had a violent criminal history
Walter Scott, April 4, 2015  apparently fleeing North Charleston Walter Scott,  why was he running away?

Is this what you mean by "quickening"???  Did YOU ever consider (obviously not) modern technology is 24 hour reporting has "quickened" these stories and
you equate them with more?
Again I ask you what did all these have in common? 
Lack of common sense in dealing with people that have to deal with ignorant people like them on a daily basis!
What is wrong with people NOT abiding by these simple 10 rules of Survival if Stopped by the Police
1. Be polite and respectful when stopped by the police. Keep your mouth closed.
2. Remember that your goal is to get home safely. If you feel that your rights have been violated, you and your parents have the right to file a formal complaint with your local police jurisdiction.
3. Don’t, under any circumstance, *get into an argument *with the police.
4. Always remember that anything you say or do can be used against you in court.
5. Keep your *hands in plain sight* and make sure the police can see your hands at all times.
6. *Avoid physical contact* with the police. No sudden movements, and keep hands out of your pockets.
7.* Do not run, e*ven if you are afraid of the police.
8. Even if you believe that you are innocent, *do not resist arrest.*
9. Don’t make any statements about the incident until you are able to meet with a lawyer or public defender.
10. Stay calm and remain in control. Watch your words, body language and emotions.
10 Rules of Survival if Stopped by the Police | Talk Back | PBS

All of the above people would have been alive if they had NOT violated one or more of the above!


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 4, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


My experience is that that happened once and his been shown thousands of times on the bullshyt GOP propaganda machine...without the explanations that they were chanting about cops who kill unarmed blacks...


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 4, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


I agree, When people do stuff like that it gets way over politicized by their opponents... So be smarter about your messaging and stop giving your opponents gas for the fire.


----------



## harmonica (Oct 4, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


MBrown-ASterling, KScott, FGray, EGarner, ASmith, ---ALL CRIMINALS.
yes--they are protesting for criminals---for criminality
are these mentioned above not criminals???
Sterling, Smith and Scott had guns!!!
MBrown attacked a clerk and cop
Garner was a life long criminal with MANY arrests--they tried to subdue him--not murder him
stop with the stupid crap

cops don't have the right to self defense???


----------



## harmonica (Oct 4, 2017)

these are jackass criminals that are dangerous---and posed a threat to the cops--it's that simple
I personally feel better when a criminal is DEAD


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 4, 2017)

harmonica said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


What is your point?  Martha Stewart is also a criminal, should she be shot and killed?


----------



## harmonica (Oct 4, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


that's  really a DUMBASS reply
MBrown ATTACKED the cop
Streling, KScott, and Smith had guns --and resisted/fought with the cops!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Smith RAMMING a police car!!!  
Sterling FIGHTING with the police
they told SCott MANY MANY times to '''*DROP THE GUN'''--*did he ?   NO


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 4, 2017)

harmonica said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Then make the point that the victims were posing a direct threat to the safety of the police officers so the shootings were justified as they were in self defense.  Don't just say they were criminals and people are protesting the killing of criminals... THAT is a dumbass statement


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 4, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


The GOP propaganda Hate Machine is a disgrace and huge. The Democrats have nothing like it despite a ton of GOP b*******to the contrary...


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 4, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


I don’t know man, I lean liberal on most issues but if we are being fair and objective we have to admit that there is just as much spin and distortion and political spotlighting on the left as we see on the right. Look at the “breaking news” from today... did Rex call Trump a moron a few months ago? Sources say yes, Rex says no... I say who gives a shit! Yes Trump has acted like a moron plenty of times. I wouldn’t be surprised if Rex called him one. But with everything else going on, I really don’t give a shit and don’t think the story belongs anywhere else besides the gossip column.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

harmonica said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



12 year old Tamir Rice was no dangerous criminal. A handcuffed Freddie Grey was no dangerous criminal.   Eric Garner struggling to get his breath while being choked to was no dangerous criminal.   Philando Castile was no dangerous criminal  but he was murdered in front of his  baby girl and her mother during a traffic stop. Walter Scott was no dangerous criminal while being shot in the back as he ran away. A drug influenced Terrence Crutcher was  no dangerous criminal as he tried to put his hands on his car only to be tasered and  gunned down simultaneously. The only dangerous criminals in each of those cases were the killer cops who decided to become judge jury and executioner.
But here is where the entire system goes awry. Even when prosecutors armed with loads of evidence bring these killer cops to trial. The weak link is the jury selection process or judges who are sympathetic to police unions. Evidence means nothing..the verdict of a judge or a single juror hold out can set a killer cop free despite the overwhelming evidence of  murder...and they do with alarming regularity.  In many case court justices corrupted by racial hatred and political expediency  have ruled some of the murders as justified, but just as many outcomes go beyond court rulings and are decided by bigots who have no interest in justice for all.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


 I'll explain this as again and again..as long as I have to.  If a cop commits murder he or she deserves to die just like anyone else in jurisdictions having capital punishment. But, all too often, when cops murder someone, the term is redefined. When BLM reminds us that  killer cops ought to be fried like bacon you ought to join them in validating that perspective. Instead, people like you become apologist for killers. You do and say anything to keep the blame from falling where it belongs: on the cop who kills , usually with trumped up justification.


----------



## harmonica (Oct 4, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


but they weren't trying to kill Garner
what about the protests for Smith, Brown, and Scott??
AND--the others weren't shot/killed because of their _skin color....._were they? 
Tamir was waving what people thought was a real gun--that's not the cop's fault--but the parents'
they *didn't *shoot Tamir because he was black


----------



## JQPublic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


It doesn't matter... People who hate blacks will find something to fuel the fire.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 4, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


I'm all for better accountability and better police training and harsh punishment for those who abuse their power. 100% all in for those efforts.  Walking down the street and chanting for cops to "fry like bacon" does not help any of those causes. You don't get to jump into everybody's ear and explain who exactly you are talking about when you stage a protest. You send an unreasonable message that demeans your core values and gives fuel for your opponents to exploit. I have no idea why you stand up for idiotic actions like that and you have no right to call me an apologist for killers. You and I both know that is cheap hypocritical bullshit.  You can't call out the "Right" for distorting the message of the protestors and then distort my position in the next breath.


----------



## KissMy (Oct 4, 2017)

Gracie said:


> One of them that I know of was unjustified. That guy in NY selling cigs and being choked to death.
> So...if any are innocent, then that is 36 too many. But most were not innocent, unarmed or not.


There are many legally armed blacks that get shot by police just because they were exercizing their 2nd amendment rights. Protesting should keep increasing until police are retrained to not shoot. To many times tpolice have the drop on a subject & blast away without giving them a chance to respond to a command.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

harmonica said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


You don't know that the  cop using a choke hold was trying to kill Garner or not. But he is dead and few if any white people care one way or the other.
Tamir Rice might have been spared if the department had known this before hiring him:

"In the aftermath of the shooting, it was revealed that Loehmann, in his previous job as a police officer in the Cleveland suburb of Independence, had been deemed an emotionally unstable recruit and unfit for duty.[20] Loehmann did not disclose this fact on his application to join the Cleveland police,[21] and Cleveland police never reviewed his previous personnel file before hiring him.[20] In 2017, following an investigation, Loehmann was fired for withholding this information on his application.[21]"


----------



## harmonica (Oct 4, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Scott had a gun!!
Sterling knew he had a gun--and he FIGHTS with the police
Smith is


Slade3200 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


1.--the courts already ruled they were justified and/or not enough evidence to say otherwise
2. you and the protesters don't know what happened--but you are saying that you do !!!!  when the courts say there is not enough evidence!!!!!  ----and you people have less knowledge of the case/facts than they do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ADMIT IT!! you blacks don't know what really happened--these cops could very well have had to use self defense--YES OR NO?  
ok I will begin posting on each of these incidents --standby


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 4, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


The real problem is the GOP propaganda machine repeating a single occurrence hundreds of times and this isn't the only such case. Not to mention the spin and hate also repeated so many times, until the dupes think it's actually done hundreds of times and is typical of BLM.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



I can appreciate you empathy in regards to justice being served against cops who abuse their power but what are you doing about it? Its easy to quarter back BLM in front of your computer screen with popcorn and beer nearby. But what are you doing to validate your "concerns" for justice and freedom for all?
BTW BLM doesn't  represent the entire Black community. Many sympathize with their cause in some way but most don't participate in or even agree with every thing they say or do. So for those whites too ignorant or uncaring to  look deeper into the Black community and see that most Blacks are not affiliated with BLM, I say screw 'em.


----------



## harmonica (Oct 4, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


MBrown
1. had committed a felony before--this shows he's capable of doing very bad things [ not high school prank stuff, but criminal stuff ]
2. most thieves hide their face and/or want to get in and out in a hurry
...A. MBrown doesn't care if people see him stealing
...B. he's taking all the time in the world--not hurrying at all
....aa--this shows there is something wrong with him.....he's not rational/not thinking normal/not acting normal-rational---he will do ANYTHING he wants.....ANY criminal/bad thing--he's acting ''crazy'''!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
3. he ATTACKS the clerk--because the clerk didn't want him to steal...he will do ANYTHING he wants
4.he and his friend are walking down the middle of the street--he doesn't care because he'll do ANYTHING he wants-this shows disregard for safety/the law/etc
5. the cop tells them to get off the road---they* don't *because he'll do ANYTHING he wants
MBrown:
committed a felony before
steals
ATTACKS clerk
walks down middle of street
refuses to obey lawful police command
now----after all this--when the cop says Brown attacked him AND the DNA backs up the cop--you are saying Brown didn't ATTACK the cop????????


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 4, 2017)

harmonica said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Save your breath, we are talking about two different things. I'm talking about a culture, you are talking about individual events.

Remember when a community of black americans celebrated when a killer named OJ was let free? That wasn't because they wanted another killer on the streets, there was a much deeper problem that spawned from decades of oppression and abuse between cops and blacks. The fact that it happened on the heels of the King beating caused the perfect storm. You can argue the semantics all you want, but the reality is there are major problems in the culture on both sides and bridges need to start being built. Sometimes protest and reactions are sparked by events but are a result of much deeper seeded issues. Try and understand that.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 4, 2017)

And 16 is the lowest number you can find over a hundred is more than typical


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 4, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


I agree with that. I'm just here for honest conversation and am making the point that there are mistakes and distortions coming from both sides. I'm not a big political advocate beside the jawing I do on this forum. I take care of myself and my family and help where I can in my community. I sympathize for the black community and hope to see them prosper. For the most part they have my vote for programs that I think will help them as I recognize the challenges they have fall far beyond anything I ever had to experience. But lets also be honest in our discourse so we can accurately point out the issues and rationally talk about the best solutions. BLM does fine work in our community but there are outliers who take it a step too far IMO


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 4, 2017)

harmonica said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


No, i'm not saying Brown didn't attack the cop. I'm actually not saying anything about these specific cases... you obviously haven't been listening to what i've been saying


----------



## JQPublic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

harmonica said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Those you call criminals were heroes, dads, brothers and breadwinners to someone  else.
 That "criminal"  tag is the key in dehumanizing  black victims murdered by cops.  It is rarely used to describe Whites shot by cops.
If a Black man is killed by  a cop, things as trivial as marijuana possession or parking tickets are used to show his criminality and thus  become aids to justify his death.


----------



## harmonica (Oct 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


wrong! 
whites would react the same way if it was a yellow, red, white, blue, green etc man
race has NOTHING to do with the shootings
if you can prove otherwise--I will protest with you


----------



## harmonica (Oct 5, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


then what's the problem..a cop can't defend himself? 
the protested for Mbrown, KScott, and ASterling


----------



## harmonica (Oct 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


here -I'll sum it up for you for all these cases
the cops were found not guilty
for the ASmith case, Obama's DOJ refused to prosecute a civil rights trial because of lack of evidence
a civil rights trial is easier to prosecute than a murder trial
you people know a lot less of the facts and evidence than the courts
you people are protesting on ZERO facts--ZERO evidence
but we do have the facts and evidence that these blacks are dangerous/crazy/etc criminals

!!! you are protesting ONLY on what you BELIEVE/THINK --not on facts or evidence !!!


----------



## harmonica (Oct 5, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


ASterling case
police are called for someone WAVING a *gun*--[ the police just didn't go out and pick a black man ]

1. someone waving a gun--police get there --do they start shooting?
*NO *
--they give verbal commands to put his hands on a car--Sterling did NOT COMPLY

''The videos show the officers as they arrived on scene and engaged with Sterling. The videos show that the officers directed Sterling to put his hands on the hood of a car. When Sterling did not comply,''

so Sterling is ESCALATING the problem--do they shoot now?
*NO*

2. they use a taser and this doesn't work--Sterling ESCALATES the problem --*more*!!! do they shoot _now_???!!??
*NO*

3.they tackle Sterling, trying to subdue him WITHOUT shooting him

finally, with Sterling continuing to resist, they see a gun--THEN they shoot!!
they shot a CRIMINAL resisting--and then resisting more --who had a gun, not because he was black

http://www.theadvocate.com/baton_rou...7292ac00e.html

considering how many times the cops deal with violent blacks--they are doing a fantastic job of NOT shooting
there are over 20 MILLION calls for police assistance--not counting traffic stops
there are about 950 deaths by police shooting--most are justifiable
these protests are protests for LIES


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 5, 2017)

harmonica said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Of course a cop can defend themselves. Nobody is saying otherwise. The issues are ingrained much deeper in the culture that has evolved over the years. It’s much bigger than a handful of incidents


----------



## JQPublic1 (Oct 5, 2017)

harmonica said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Your error is thinking "whites " are monolothic in their racial views. I beg to differ. There are millions of Whites who are socially liberal but fiscally conservative .  That doesn't mean that there isn't some bigots among them due to social conditioning that affects us all...black and white alike.; but, RW white males are involved in a cold war on blacks, liberals, other minorities and  upwardly mobile white women. These hegemonic zealots are the infamous collective known colloquially as the angry White male.

RW white males react differently to violence when people of color are the perps than they do when White males commit similar acts.
The so- called liberal media is also less provocative when reporting on atrocities commited by Whites.

For instance, Stephen Paddock , the mass killer identified in the latest senseless massacre in Las Vegas, was a white male. There have been no dehumanizing remarks about him. He hasn't been declared a thug
In the RW court of public opinion. Even news about his bank robbing father has been rather subdued.. There yas been no lay analyses
delving into  events in his background that might have contributed to his rampage. No...that type of speculation is reserved for those horrible minorities.. 

For those of you who think that way, here is a bit of advice. When you're out and about I'd borrow most of that fear you have of the black guys hanging on the street corner and transfer it to the white guy wearing the trench coat meant to conceal strange bulges on his person. Mass killers are mostly White males who look like you...be afraid....VERY AFRAID.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Oct 5, 2017)

harmonica said:


> here -I'll sum it up for you for all these cases
> the cops were found not guilty



That's the damn issue. Prosecutor s don't usually go to trial unless there is sufficient enough evidence to have some chance of a conviction. The prosecutor is my eyes and ears in the court...and he or she is privy to all aspects of the trial. So your stupid ranting about the court knowing more than I do fails flat. Again...one more time...dummy...the prosecutor is my eyes and ears in those cases. And the only reason those killer cops walk free is because of jurors or judges with a RW white male mindset who set them free.
The evidence be damned.

,No matter how.much evidence is at hand, All it takes is one white bigot in the system to avert justice. All it takes is one white bigot to get a hung jury in these high profile cases, And if the cop opts for a trial by judge in lieu of a jury, we get cop friendly judges who come up withl bizarre verdicts like the one handed down in the trial of Michael Brelo who killed an unarmed couple after a care chase. or the cop who killed an alleged drug dealer after a car chase, planted a gun on the body and was still set free by a judge. The same evidence that would convict a black man of murder is not good enough to convict a cop


----------



## JQPublic1 (Oct 5, 2017)

harmonica said:


> ASterling case


I'm not going to engage you in a case you cherry picked. This issue is much to important to allow you to do that...


----------



## harmonica (Oct 5, 2017)

KScott shooting


JQPublic1 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > ASterling case
> ...



transcripts of the Scott shooting
please count how many times they told him to* DROP THE GUN*
Scott's wife knows Scott is doing something wrong !!!
another example of the cops doing their best NOT to shoot!!!
big protest for Brown, Sterling and Scott !! --the dangerous criminals
gee, should they wait for someone to shoot at them???!!!???

The following is a transcript of the video obtained by NBC News:

Rakeyia Scott: Don't shoot him. Don't shoot him. He has no weapon. He has no weapon. Don't shoot him. He didn’t do anything.

Officer in background: Drop the f---ing gun.

Officer: Drop the gun, drop the gun.

Rakeyia Scott: He doesn't have a gun. He has a TBI [traumatic brain injury]. He's not going to do anything to you guys. He just took his medicine.

Officer: Drop the gun. Let me get a f---ing _(inaudible)_ over here.

Rakeyia Scott: Keith, don't let them break the windows. Come on out the car.

Officer: Drop the gun.

Rakeyia Scott: Keith don't do it. _(Loud click heard)._

Officer: Drop the gun.

Rakeyia Scott: Keith get out the car. Keith, don't you do it, don't you do it. Keith, Keith, Keith, don’t you do it.

_(Four gunshots are heard.)_

Rakeyia Scott: Keith, don't you do it.

Did you shoot him? Did you shoot him? Did you shoot him?

He better not be f---ing dead. He better not be f---ing dead, I know that f---ing much. I know that much he better not be dead.

I'm not going to come near you, I'm going to record though. I'm not coming near you, I'm going to record though. He better be alive cause, he better be alive, how about that.

_(On the phone with 911.)_

Rakeyia Scott: Yes, we're over here at 9453 Lexington Court. These are the police officers who shot my husband, and he better live. He better live cause he didn’t do nothing to them.

Officer: Is everybody good, are you good?

Rakeyia Scott: Ain't nobody touch anybody, so they all good.

I know he better live. I know he better live. How about that I'm not coming to you guys, but he better live.

He better live, you hear this and you see this, right? He better live. He better live.

I swear he better live. Yup he better live, he better f---ing live. He better live. Where is ... he better f---ing live and I can't believe. I ain't going nowhere. I'm in the same damn spot, the f--k.


----------



## harmonica (Oct 5, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


they are protesting the killing of criminals:
MBrown
ASterling
FGray
KScott
ASmith
EGarner
ALL criminals..everyone a criminal ....some with looooooong arrests records


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 5, 2017)

harmonica said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Really? you think those are the only cases they are protesting about? You must not be listening. They are standing up for a larger issue.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Oct 5, 2017)

harmonica said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


You blood thirsty bastard...having a long criminal record of non violent crimes doesn't make someone dangerous. And since when did simply having a criminal record warrant a death sentence? The cop who murders anyone including unarmed people with criminal records are no better than the criminals they kill. And a cops word that someone was reaching for the cops gun or the suspects was shot because he reached for his waistband are probably lies to CYA in most cases. Frequently these killer cops turn off their body cams when they are in a killing mood. Then all we have is their word...SHEESSSHHHH.


----------



## healthmyths (Oct 6, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Martha Stewart didn't resist arrest.  Remember these top ten points?
I'm going to continue putting this list up EVERY time someone defends resistance to a cop doing what they are paid to do... keep the peace!
*10 Rules of Survival if Stopped by the Police*
1. Be polite and respectful when stopped by the police. *Keep your mouth closed.*
2. Remember that your goal is to get home safely. If you feel that your rights have been violated, you and your parents have the right to file a formal complaint with your local police jurisdiction.
3. Don’t, under any circumstance, *get into an argument* with the police.
4. Always remember that anything you say or do can be used against you in court.
5. *Keep your hands in plain sight* and make sure the police can see your hands at all times.
6.* Avoid physical contact with the police. No sudden movements, and keep hands out of your pockets.*
7. *Do not run, *even if you are afraid of the police.
8. Even if you believe that you are innocent, do not resist arrest.
9. Don’t make any statements about the incident until you are able to meet with a lawyer or public defender.
10. Stay calm and remain in control. Watch your words, body language and emotions.
10 Rules of Survival if Stopped by the Police | Talk Back | PBS

I absolutely GUARANTEE if you have NOT done anything criminally but you are stopped by the police if you keep the above 10 rules YOU will live!


----------



## harmonica (Oct 6, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


the problem here is--if you look at what we actually SEE ON VIDEO of what MBrown is doing, and we see the loooong arrest records of these criminals doing bad things over and over and over, AND EGarner THIRTY times [ one for *assault *] you would have be be racist/an idiot/blind/etc to believe these criminals over a cop
..sure cops lie/etc...so who do you believe???   the video/.physical/audio/etc evidence tells you
AND if there is lack of evidence, you definitely can't say for *SURE *the cop is wrong


----------



## healthmyths (Oct 6, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Again ignorance of these 10 basic rules is what kills anyone who doesn't follow them.
10 Rules of Survival if Stopped by the Police
1. Be polite and respectful when stopped by the police. Keep your mouth closed.
2. Remember that your goal is to get home safely. If you feel that your rights have been violated, you and your parents have the right to file a formal complaint with your local police jurisdiction.
3. Don’t, under any circumstance, get into an argument with the police.
4. Always remember that anything you say or do can be used against you in court.
5. Keep your hands in plain sight and make sure the police can see your hands at all times.
6. Avoid physical contact with the police. No sudden movements, and keep hands out of your pockets.
7. Do not run, even if you are afraid of the police.
8. Even if you believe that you are innocent, do not resist arrest.
9. Don’t make any statements about the incident until you are able to meet with a lawyer or public defender.
10. Stay calm and remain in control. Watch your words, body language and emotions.
10 Rules of Survival if Stopped by the Police | Talk Back | PBS


----------



## harmonica (Oct 6, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


they WERE"NT protesting for MBrown??????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

what ????!!!!!!!!
KScott
Keith Scott killing: Protesters upset over lack of charges - CNN

they even protested when the video came out of Brown STEALING!!
OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
how dare you show Brown stealing !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
what kind of thinking is that???????? huh......protesting for showing Brown stealing


----------



## healthmyths (Oct 6, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



If there is any "education" needed it can be accomplished by handing out these 10 simple rules!


----------



## healthmyths (Oct 6, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



These people that were killed broke the law immediately by resisting arrest.  They would be alive today if they followed these 10 simple common sense rules.


----------



## harmonica (Oct 6, 2017)

healthmyths said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


the other thing is these people like in the video, Mike Brown, Alton Sterling, etc are not thinking rational like normal law-abiding people....they are thinking like criminals who want to get away--who are screwed up in the head in the first place---and then their mind is even more in chaos because they got caught
--so they will do dangerous/violent/crazy things when caught


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 6, 2017)

harmonica said:


> What is your point?  Martha Stewart is also a criminal, should she be shot and killed?
> that's  really a DUMBASS reply
> MBrown ATTACKED the cop
> Streling, KScott, and Smith had guns --and resisted/fought with the cops!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Smith RAMMING a police car!!!
> ...


And what do you think of white women Australian Justine Diamond who was killed by a black cop a few months bk in the USA ?







Mohammed Moor the cops name was. He was also a Muslim






But I know, for you, this will be a case of






Where were all of the #BlueLivesMatter people?

*Na. The #BlueLivesMatter crowd went silent on this one.*

To be honest the white women shouldn't have resisted. She was probably high. We know most white people are meth heads. Look at the facts. What's her criminal record ? She looked evil.

RIP. Bless her unsuspecting Aussie heart.

Let Milo and ’em March 4 her. I have no black tears 2 shed 4 Becky because I have 2 conserve them 4 the blacks that have been n will b killed by white pigs.

Let this b a lesson. You just can’t sneak up on certain Negros in a dark alley at midnight with loud noises and fireworks going off in the background. Especially ones who come from war torn areas.

As I said the police officer is a blac man n Muslim? Yeah he’s f*cked. They’re already setting the cop up 2 get deep fried. Beta believe those Somali applications r goin straight 2 the bottom of the pile.

They released his name, pic, life story and blood type with quickness. Another L for the Somali community.

But it’ll take cops killing more whites 4 true legislative changes 2 occur.

Look at the War on Drugs.

It was okay 2 giv long sentences to blk people. But now whites r ODing at astronomical proportions, they want 2 change legislation.

But I can’t recall a time where white ppl protested against the police, even if the victim was 1 of their own.

And I’d bet anything when they got the call, they assumed sum blk guy had broken in. It’s dark. They c sum1 fumbling around the garage assuming it’s a blk guy n shoot 1st b4 assessing anything.


----------



## harmonica (Oct 6, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > What is your point?  Martha Stewart is also a criminal, should she be shot and killed?
> ...


this is a great example of what I just said:
--look at the history of the blacks I listed vs this white lady's history--very, very *different*
1. the blacks are criminals, some with long arrest records--the lady no
2. the lady is the one calling for help--the others had police called/stopped for them committing a crime/etc
3. the lady was NOT RESISTING/FIGHTING
4. the cops have shot blacks for nothing, but not in the HUGE numbers that are claimed falsely


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 6, 2017)

harmonica said:


> this is a great example of what I just said:
> --look at the history of the blacks I listed vs this white lady's history--very, very *different*








I rest my case.

When a white woman get's shot and killed by the Police.....all of a sudden. *It's very different*

You clown.

I'd have more respect for you if you just manned up and brought it n said "I don't care about that n*ggers. They're all savages. I care only about my own. Race first".


 .


----------



## harmonica (Oct 6, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > this is a great example of what I just said:
> ...


once again, another poster who argues with emotion/bias/racism/hate and not discussion
you do not see the difference in Alton Sterling FIGHTING with police-when Sterlling knows he has a gun!--and the white lady?
you do not see the difference?? --because I just LISTED them !! 
*YOU *look like the clown......YOU don't want to see a difference 
all you see is the *RACE* of the people involved
you are blinded by *RACE
*
please prove the blacks--or white lady--were shot because of their race--and I will protest to the gates of hell with you
please prove the cops were found innocent or guilty because of the cops' race--and I will protest with you!!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Oct 6, 2017)

healthmyths said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


And again your "10 basic rules" are bullshit. Those rules are broken probably thousands of times a day by drunks, junkies, mentally challemged people and even armed white guys;. All  of your rules are usually broken with no loss of life.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 6, 2017)

healthmyths said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Mr. Copy and Paste is back!!!  I didn't defend resisting a cop you dumb ass. I don't think resisting deserves a bullet in your back. People get drunk and resist cops every single day. They most often get a taser and a night in the drunk tank.  Cops absolutely deserve the ability to defend themselves and if somebody is armed and attacking them then of course they are justified to fire back. But they need better training on how to deescalate in a non-violent way and they also need more accountability when they abuse their power.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Oct 6, 2017)

healthmyths said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


You can post this bullshit list until hell freezes over and it will always represent nothing more than a testament to your abject idiocy.. Many of the people cops arrest each day are mentalky incapacitated in some way and. can't even think straight...how the fug does anyone expect them to follow 10 friggin rules they have never heard of?  And there are people who are killed while in police custody who are killed while restrained. ... Yeah.. Some killer cops don't honor your guarantee  for obeying those 10 basic rules..


----------



## JQPublic1 (Oct 6, 2017)

healthmyths said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


You are an idiot.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Oct 6, 2017)

healthmyths said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


You are an idiot!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Oct 6, 2017)

healthmyths said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


You are an idiot!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Oct 6, 2017)

healthmyths said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


You can't guarantee a damn thing except that you will continue to infect this thread with BS.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 6, 2017)

harmonica said:


> once again, another poster who argues with emotion/bias/racism/hate and not discussion
> you do not see the difference in Alton Sterling FIGHTING with police-when Sterlling knows he has a gun!--and the white lady?
> you do not see the difference?? --because I just LISTED them !!
> *YOU *look like the clown......YOU don't want to see a difference
> ...


O please. Stop with the "I'm the logical one. I'm all about the facts"

Who are you trying to fool ?

Because it's not me.

Justine Damond was killed by the black cop in July ?






They didn't dig up her past history like they do with black victims ?

This woman (Justine Damond) living a privileged life was utterly clueless to the question whether it might be wise to rush up to a police car out of a dark alley and slap the car to get attention when the police themselves are slowly cruising into that dark alley wondering when and how they will happen upon the violent crime they have been informed is in progress there.

In other words, she (Justine Damond) calls the Police, tells them there is a violent criminal in a dark alley, but presumes without thinking that she is within the bounds of reason to startle the cops, as if they are her personal servants.

*That, is the quintessence of white privilege.*


----------



## JQPublic1 (Oct 6, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Most cops handle rowdy or mentally challenged people quite well. Its just tlhat they silently tolerate the few psychopaths in their ranks and become indirectly complicit when the bastard kills a defenseless human being. But thats ok...there are usually no consequences.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 6, 2017)

harmonica said:


> once again, another poster who argues with emotion/bias/racism/hate and not discussion
> you do not see the difference in Alton Sterling FIGHTING with police-when Sterlling knows he has a gun!--and the white lady?


Meanwhile

A white man can do this to cops and not be shot

All of sudden they remember there tasers with white men. Had this been a black man we know how this would have ended.

White ppl can parade around with guns and not be shot, tased or in any way abused by officers. Even when whites threaten those officers.

White people can verbally taunt and abuse those officers outside a school. Even when they bring that weapon to a parkbetween the White House and Capitol building, and proceed to issue political threats, nothing happens to them

A white man can point his weapon at officers, refuse to drop that weapon when told to do so, and even demand that the officers “drop their f*cking guns,” as happened last year in New Orleans and still be alive..

A white man can shoot at cops with a BB gun and not be violently beaten or killed for his actions, as happened in the USA last year. Or that white guys can shoot up a Walmart in Idaho and be taken into custody without injury.

Or point a gun at cops in Pennsylvania and not be killed or injured. Or point a gun at firefighters in Phoenixand not get shot when the cops arrive.

A white woman can shoot up a neighborhood and lead cops on a car chase during which she also shoots at them, as happened last year in the USA, and still live to tell the story.

But all you see is


----------



## harmonica (Oct 6, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > once again, another poster who argues with emotion/bias/racism/hate and not discussion
> ...


your argument is wrong
white people usually_ carry guns-_they are not waving them around
hahahhahahahah---wrong
here is a video of a white man doing exactly as the police say, spread out on ground--NOT a threat--and still beat
white lady shot by police while holding a baby doing NOTHING wrong
Ruby Ridge - Wikipedia


----------



## harmonica (Oct 6, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > healthmyths said:
> ...


there--you just said it--''a few''--it's not a bunch of cops doing it is it?? 
and as stated before--most of those shot were threats--as ruled by civil, American, proper, law-abiding, etc courts


----------



## harmonica (Oct 6, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


so you can't prove they were shot because of their skin color
you can't prove they were found not guilty because of their skin color
all you can do is attack me


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 6, 2017)

harmonica said:


> your argument is wrong
> white people usually_ carry guns-_they are not waving them around
> hahahhahahahah---wrong
> here is a video of a white man doing exactly as the police say, spread out on ground--NOT a threat--and still beat
> ...


Remember the Oregon stand-off in January 2016 ?










A dozen or so armed white men took over the headquarters of the Malheur National Wildlife Refuge in south-eastern Oregon. Led by Ammon Bundy, son of Cliven Bundy.

The government didn't sent armoured vehicles or anyone with guns, tasers, tear gas or sound cannons.
It didn't charge anyone with a crime or make any arrests.
It didn't brought in armed soldiers.
Only can a group of white militants cross state lines, take over federal property without facing any physical resistance.

And they had an extensive arsenal of weapons and stated they were willing for violent confrontation. But the takeover wasn’t met with any immediate push-back by local or federal authorities.

In fact, very little occurred until Jan. 26, when Bundy and 11 others were arrested and one man (spokesman Robert ‘LaVoy’ Finicum) was shot and killed by police after reaching for a loaded gun at a traffic stop.

Yet when Ferguson was outraged over the death of a black youth, military tanks and artillery were used against the black community.






When Baltimore was outraged over the unjust death of another black person (Freddy Gray), military tanks and artillery were used against the black community.






Cliven Bundy’s followers who were armed can take over a federal building in Oregon and not be threatened with military weaponry.

Even moreso. They (white men) had the privilege of negotiating, even though America says they don't negotiate with terrorists






If this armed militia group were black men ?







If black folks with guns were holed up somewhere, none of them would be living. They would have blown up the entire building

It would have been like The MOVE bombing in 1985
*









*
In Philadelphia the police in the US bombed the house of MOVE. A Black back-to-nature movement. 11 people were killed. 5 were children, ages 5 to 13.

The fire department stood there and did nothing. 61 houses in the mostly Black, West Philly neighbourhood were gone.

Tear gas was thrown into the building to smoke them out. But when someone started shooting back, the officers returned the gunfire with 10,000 rounds.

Then, without knowing how many people were inside, they began throwing explosives at the house. And when nobody came out, they dropped a bomb from a helicopter, setting off a fire that spread to 65 homes and that firefighters were ordered not to put out.

The grand jury saw no crime. No one was ever sent to prison.


----------



## healthmyths (Oct 6, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > once again, another poster who argues with emotion/bias/racism/hate and not discussion
> ...


YOU are not only a black idiot but a black f...king LIAR!!!


----------



## harmonica (Oct 6, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > your argument is wrong
> ...


they did shoot one of them


----------



## harmonica (Oct 6, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > your argument is wrong
> ...


you haven't proved it was because of skin color


----------



## JQPublic1 (Oct 6, 2017)

harmonica said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Careful. Inserting ihat "bunch of cops" clause into the conversation might cause objective readers to think I actually said that when I didn't. The "bunch of cops" clause sounds too much like an insinuation that *all cops* are targets of the pro justice for blacks side of this debate.  Thats not the case. My theme here has,  from the beginning, centered on cops who kill unarmed citizens and the system that allows them to get away with it.
And, again, you erroneously claim that "most were threats as as ruled by civil, American, proper, law-abiding, etc courts." Yet you refuse to respond to the counter argument whereas I
pointed out that  one bigotted juror can cause a hung jury by ignoring damning video evidence or a biased judge can ignore evidence against a cop who planted a gun on his victim. That is a corrupt criminal justice system.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Oct 6, 2017)

harmonica said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > healthmyths said:
> ...


I have produced FBI statistics showing Whitesmore violent crimes than black males do.
But i see nothing to explain the disparity showing unarmed  blacks are 7 times more
Likely to die at the hands of cops than White people are..yet...at the same time I recognize that most interactions between cops and blacks don't end in death...even when your 10 survival points are unknown to either the cop or the arrestee.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 7, 2017)

healthmyths said:


> YOU are not only a black idiot but a black f...king LIAR!!!
> 
> View attachment 153009


Show me the stats for UNARMED white men being killed the police in comparison to unarmed black men.

But I know the general stats






The USA is 72% white (Approx). Black people (Approx) are around 10% of the USA population (approx). That means there are 7 times more whites in the USA than blacks.

So for police killings of white people to be on the same scale as they are for black people. That figure of 269 should be 269*7 = 1883.

The answer is simple.

If whites really object to whites being killed then whites need to be just as vociferous as black people are and protest about police brutality against whites on the same scale that Blacks do

If all people are really suffering from police brutality equally, then wouldn’t you think that White people should be complaining about the POLICE, rather than complaining about Blacks calling out the police ?

But the fact is, white people will support harsher government policies if they’ll hurt blacks. even if they could potentially be used against whites too.

It’s an example of cutting off your nose to spite your face.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 7, 2017)

harmonica said:


> you haven't proved it was because of skin color


You can't prove racism to most whites.

If I said to you. "There was racism in 1965"

You'd say "Yeah I agree"

But guess what ? What do you think whites said in 1965 ? Yup. Gallup polls showed that they thought racism was not a problem and Martin Luther King was trouble causer and blacks had just as good of chance to get jobs, housing and education as whites. This is in 1965.

White people benefit racism. Racism allows whites to live in a racist society and not notice. It seems “normal”. Blacks have twice the unemployment rate of whites? There must be something wrong with blacks and on top of that whites control the cultural institutions that determine “truth”. The press, universities, scientific journals, museums, schoolbooks, etc. From this comes whits scripted denials “Get over it!”, “Blacks are racist too!”, “Africans sold their own into slavery!”

Racism is “proved” psychologically, not intellectually. 

Most people believe in racism not because they read it in a book, but because they experienced it first-hand. For blacks the experience is direct. For whites, it comes through seeing family, friends or lovers subjected to racism

But 90% of the time even then they will still discount it for the reasons above.


----------



## healthmyths (Oct 7, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > YOU are not only a black idiot but a black f...king LIAR!!!
> ...



The following applies to both WHITES and Blacks!


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 7, 2017)

healthmyths said:


> The following applies to both WHITES and Blacks!
> View attachment 153077


So once again how do you explain a white man who can do this to cops and not be shot

All of sudden they remember there tasers with white men. 

Or the way white ppl can parade around with guns and not be shot, tased or in any way abused by officers. Even when whites threaten those officers.

Or the white people can verbally taunt and abuse those officers outside a school. Even when they bring that weapon to a parkbetween the White House and Capitol building, and proceed to issue political threats, nothing happens to them

Or the way a white man can point his weapon at officers, refuse to drop that weapon when told to do so, and even demand that the officers “drop their f*cking guns,” as happened last year in New Orleans and still be alive..

Or the a white man can shoot at cops with a BB gun and not be violently beaten or killed for his actions, as happened in the USA last year. Or that white guys can shoot up a Walmart in Idaho and be taken into custody without injury.

Or point a gun at cops in Pennsylvania and not be killed or injured. Or point a gun at firefighters in Phoenixand not get shot when the cops arrive.

Or a white woman can shoot up a neighborhood and lead cops on a car chase during which she also shoots at them, as happened last year in the USA, and still live to tell the story.

I mean. That 10 point thing looks very nice but there are two different sets of law. One for white and one for blacks


----------



## healthmyths (Oct 7, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > The following applies to both WHITES and Blacks!
> ...


And everyone of of your "sources" are biased FAKE news sites!
Source: of  10 Armed White Men Who Did Not Die By the Police 
10 Armed White Men Who Did Not Die By the Police 
Source: Huffington Post  biased FAKE news!


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 8, 2017)

healthmyths said:


> And everyone of of your "sources" are biased FAKE news sites!
> Source: of  10 Armed White Men Who Did Not Die By the Police
> 10 Armed White Men Who Did Not Die By the Police
> Source: Huffington Post  biased FAKE news!


I'll say this to you once more.

Show me scores of *unarmed* white men who got killed by the Police in 2016

Because we both know most of the black people who get shot and killed by the Police are unarmed.

And by the way. Don't find some random white man who got shot unarmed by the Police in Idaho


----------



## healthmyths (Oct 8, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > And everyone of of your "sources" are biased FAKE news sites!
> ...



Nearly two times the amount of white men killed by police then BLACK men!
Now again you are NOT being totally honest about the DEATHS of these BLACK MEN!!!
FACT * disproportionate amount of murders and other violent crimes are committed by black Americans.*

Because detailed FBI data on crime can lag by several years, the most-cited statistics on this point refer to 2009 data. According to that data, out of all violent crimes in which someone was charged, black Americans were charged with 62 percent of robberies, 57 percent of murders and 45 percent of assaults in the country’s 75 biggest counties — despite the fact that black Americans made up just 15 percent of the population in those places.

“Such a concentration of criminal violence in minority communities means that officers will be disproportionately confronting armed and often resisting suspects in those communities, raising officers’ own risk of using lethal force,” wrote Heather Mac Donald, a conservative researcher, in a Wall Street Journal column headlined “The Myths of Black Lives Matter” that was originally published in February and re-published this weekend. The assertion that the black men and women killed by police are primarily violent criminals and the explanation for racial disparities in who gets killed by law enforcement is the premise of Mac Donald’s new book, “The War on Cops_._”
*“Blacks are three times as likely to be killed by cops as are whites, on a per-capita basis,” *Peter Moskos, a former Baltimore police officer and criminal justice researcher at John Jay College of Criminal Justice told the New York Times last April.
*WHY!!!!!!!   *“But part of that is because of crime in* predominantly black neighborhoods.”*

Now if you'd just admit that *MOST* (again NOT all like you keep contending cops kill only black unarmed youths...!!!) black youths that commit MOST of the crimes in these predominantly black neighborhoods  are and here again the FACTS support this as a BLACK economist Walter Williams has shown:


 
Most black youths today raised by single mother who IS NOT the male authority figure that the cops are when a black youth/cop confrontation occurs!
YOU as a black person SHOULD be painfully aware that if you are not raised in a two parent family and only by a female YOU will NoT have the advantage that
black youths with two parents have i.e. recognizing that males are by GENETICS prone to be  authority figures...i.e. Cops!  Cops are authority figures and if you don't follow the ten simple rules I keep posting YOU will be killed as a WHITE or a BLACK ignorant anti-authority idiot!


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 8, 2017)

healthmyths said:


> Nearly two times the amount of white men killed by police then BLACK men!
> Now again you are NOT being totally honest about the DEATHS of these BLACK MEN!!!
> FACT * disproportionate amount of murders and other violent crimes are committed by black Americans.*
> 
> ...


Dude. You're all over the place. Because you felt cornered and can't answer my question you try to shift the topic to so called black crime on black crime and single black mothers.

My response to that is : *How does black people killing black people affect white people ?*

Exactly. It doesn't. So let's not play games and you sit there as if ur bothered if one black person kills another black person.

But we can come to that later.

But this was not the crux of the debate

l'll say this to you once more.

Show me scores of *unarmed* white men who got killed by the Police in 2016


----------



## healthmyths (Oct 8, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > Nearly two times the amount of white men killed by police then BLACK men!
> ...



YOUR response to that is : *How does black people killing black people affect white people ?

DUH!!!*
A) Simple.  The more frequently as a human being you are exposed to violent actions like killings the more accustomed you are to the violence!
Why do you think that Chicago has had in 2017 alone: 77% blacks or 414 killed of which 55 were blacks killed other blacks.
2017 Stats
So natural laws of behavior mean if more blacks see more violence the more accepting they are of violence on any race.
Goes back to the FACT that your people have been rewarded by the federal government to KEEP black families single mother parents...68% single mothers.
You should be more pissed at the government rewarding THAT behavior then anything else!
*Penalizing Marriage *
A second major problem is that the *means-tested welfare system actively penalizes low-income parents who do marry. *
All means-tested welfare programs are designed so that a family’s benefits are reduced as earnings rise. In practice, this means that, if a low-income single mother marries an employed father, her welfare benefits will generally be substantially reduced.
The mother can maximize welfare by remaining unmarried and keeping the father’s income “off the books.”
For example, a single mother with two children who earns $15,000 per year would generally receive around $5,200 per year of food stamp benefits.
However, if she marries a father with the same earnings level, her food stamps would be cut to zero.
A single mother receiving benefits from Section 8 or public housing would receive a subsidy worth on average around $11,000 per year if she was not employed, but if she marries a man earning $20,000 per year, these benefits would be cut nearly in half. Both food stamps and housing programs provide very real financial incentives for couples to remain separate and unmarried.
Overall, the federal government operates over 80 means-tested welfare programs that provide cash, food, housing, medical care, and social services to poor and low-income individuals. Each program contains marriage penalties similar to those described above. Low-income families generally receive benefits from several programs at the same time. The marriage penalties from multiple programs when added together can provide substantial financial disincentives to marriage. For example, if a single mother who earns $20,000 per year marries a man who earns the same amount, the couple will typically lose about $12,000 a year in welfare benefits. In effect, the welfare system makes it economically irrational for most low-income couples to marry.
By contrast, the means-tested welfare system, in most cases, does not have a separate schedule for married couples. When a low-income mother and father marry, they will generally experience a sharp drop in benefits, and their joint income will fall. The anti-marriage penalty is often most severe among married couples where both parents are employed.
How Welfare Undermines Marriage and What to Do About It
This is the reason your people have no problem mouthing off to cops... your people never had father figures and that was designed especially by the democrat party thinking they were being compassionate!

Now as far as your jumping around by point... by asking ME to prove to you.. "_Show me scores of *unarmed* white men who got killed by the Police in 2016"_
FACTS: SCORES *Score* is an old word for the number 20.
WHITES killed by cops per this article from  2015 and 2016.
data-police-shootings/fatal-police-shootings-data.csv at master · washingtonpost/data-police-shootings · GitHub
3 scores and 7!  or 67.... WHITES UNARMED and attacking police were KILLED!
3 scores and 5 or 65 BLACKS UNARMED and attacking police were killed.
Proof!


----------



## healthmyths (Oct 8, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > Nearly two times the amount of white men killed by police then BLACK men!
> ...



Paul asked and I provided.  
I now want Paul to acknowledge (but am 100% confident that the truth is not something you can deal with) that:
Scores of unarmed white men were killed by the police and fewer Black men were killed. That is a fact.


 

I want Paul to acknowledge that Federal government assistance has spawned single mother households in black communities which because of the lack of
a male authority figure, a larger percentage of black youths have a disrespect for cops and hence are more prone to have been killed.
But Paul and his ilk do not deal with facts.  Just hyperbole.  MSM distortions.  Truly sad that public policy driven by ignorance!


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 9, 2017)

healthmyths said:


> Paul asked and I provided.
> I now want Paul to acknowledge (but am 100% confident that the truth is not something you can deal with) that:
> Scores of unarmed white men were killed by the police and fewer Black men were killed. That is a fact.


You've not provided anything. All you have done google a few graphs and think you are making a point

Show me the list of unarmed white men who were shot and killed by the Police.

*I did not not ask if they were attacking.*

I said show me the list of unarmed white men who were shot by the police. I did not ask for unarmed white men who were shot by the police but attacking them.

It's really not that difficult.

Secondly this thing were you say "More whites are killed by the police than blacks in the USA" you say this as if you're making some point. There are seven times more whites in the USA than blacks and even those stats further undercut argument. Because there are seven times more whites than blacks






According to your data 1298 whites were shot by the police but attacking them where as it was 660 for blacks.

As I said given that there are seven times as many whites in the USA than blacks, then if white police shootings where on the same scale as black police shootings, then the figure 1298 for whites should really be 660*7 = 4620. So even the data you presented makes your argument about look stupid

And look let's go one issue at a time.

Because you're trying to throw as much mud on the wall and hoping that it will stick. You're going to black on black crime, single mothers to anything.

I'll come to those bog standard white supremacist arguments after this here.

Just let's stick to this point about police killings


----------



## healthmyths (Oct 9, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > Paul asked and I provided.
> ...



Why do cops stop anyone in the first place?
A) The cops suspect some violation has occurred.
In 2006, 1,254 children were killed as occupants of passenger vehicles (passenger cars and light trucks). Of those children where restraint use was known,
*52 percent of African-American children were unrestrained at the time of the crash *– the highest percentage among any race or ethnicity.
https://crashstats.nhtsa.dot.gov/Api/Public/ViewPublication/810995

Details minor details.  But see these simple facts are indicators of behavior that any logical person would be curious.
Why weren't the children wearing seat belts?  Explain to me this irresponsible behavior on the adults that they wouldn't care enough about children to force them
to wear seat belts?
This is an example of irresponsible behavior towards authority figures i.e. if a simple compliance to wearing a seat belt FOR THE CHILD'S SAFETY FOR GOODNESS SAKE by an adult is ignored then why would any black adult head of household be an authority figure much less pass on respect for police.
If you as an ADULT have no respect for the police authority, then why would any minor you are responsible pay attention to what a cop would be asking?

See it is these minor details that also give credence to the "profiling" of potential behavior issues.
If it walks like a duck..



quacks like a duck...




maybe it is a duck!

So no matter how hard ignorant people try to eliminate "profiling" , the above photos don't help!


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 9, 2017)

healthmyths said:


> maybe it is a duck!
> 
> So no matter how hard ignorant people try to eliminate "profiling" , the above photos don't help!


So you could not answer my question about you finding unarmed whites being killed by the police

So let's talk about your second point that is about black on black crime.












Are more black people killed by black people than by the Police ?

Yes.

But that would have been true 100 years ago.

That would have been true under apartheid in South Africa. That would have been true under Jim Crow segregation in the USA.

But would the black on black crime argument been a good reason to excuse for the KKK hangings of black men ? Would the black on black crime argument been a good reason to excuse the killings of black people by Police 100 years ago ?

No. So why is it now ?

The black on black crime figure will always be higher that white on black. Why ? Because those are the people you live around. The same way I could say "How come 9 out of 10 times a white murder an other white person, and not an other race/ethnicity?"

Your argument is like telling Breast Cancer Support Groups not to bother with that cancer and focus on Lung Cancer because that is the biggest cancer killer.

When ISIS killed whites in Paris or 9-11 Twin Towers you did not hear people say "Well, more white people kill white people, than muslims""

But that would have been just as true.

The police are held to a higher standard. That's why police killings of black people cause the commotion that they do. Because if you have the power to kill me, then you better believe I'm gonna hold you to a higher standard.

It's the same way a teacher can't be late often for their class and then turn around and say "_Well some of you are late too_"

With great power comes greater responsibility, they are the rules.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 9, 2017)

healthmyths said:


> quacks like a duck...
> View attachment 153370
> 
> maybe it is a duck!
> ...


That's Eazy E who died in 1995. That pic is around 25 years old.

*You're not even up to date with your stereotypes*

But most hip-hop / rap music purchases are made by white peole

If white ppl were interested in buying CDs or downloading music by rap artists who sang about racism or radical social transformation or community uplift (and yes there are many, many such artists out there)

Then that’s the music that would be churned out in larger numbers. 

But white ppl aren’t looking to buy songs about overthrowing the system from which you benefit. It's white buyers who make that kind of rap profitable, but instead of asking for any responsibility from them, you blame the artists for doing what they’re supposed to do in a capitalist system, which is respond to market demand, no matter the social consequences. 

Also it's odd how the Sopranos never get blamed when white folks kill someone ? I mean I reckon that Las Vegas shooter watched the Saw movie trilogy.

Or maybe he listened to Johnny Cash (because he did like country music) and Cash sang about shooting a man in Reno “just to watch him die.” 

Or maybe he listed to Porter Wagoner, whose song “Cold Hard Facts of Life,” tells of a man who kills his wife for cheating on him. But Wagoner is in the Country Music Hall of Fame but he’s just “telling a story.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 9, 2017)

healthmyths said:


> Why do cops stop anyone in the first place?
> A) The cops suspect some violation has occurred.
> In 2006, 1,254 children were killed as occupants of passenger vehicles (passenger cars and light trucks). Of those children where restraint use was known,
> *52 percent of African-American children were unrestrained at the time of the crash *– the highest percentage among any race or ethnicity.
> ...












Can you explain to me what's wrong with your white people ?


----------



## healthmyths (Oct 9, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > Why do cops stop anyone in the first place?
> ...


Simple.  There are crazy ,irresponsible,ignorant,white people just like there are crazy, irresponsible, ignorant black people!
It's just that it seems while whites make up 63% of USA population so therefore there would be naturally a larger NUMBER of crazy,irresponsible, ignorant
whites, there seems to be a larger % of blacks that make up only 12% of USA that are crazy,irresponsible, ignorant.

There are also a few idiot whites that wear saggy pants, show off guns for sure.  No question.
The problem is WE WHITE people tend to take responsibility for our families.  YOU BLACK people tend to want to stay on the plantation and let
WHITE people take care of you!  NOT all of the black people and YOU are definitely not one of those black people that want to have whites take care of them.
But it seems a minority of the black community AIDED by the extremely biased and ignorant MSM/entertainment/sports community have blown the
issue way way out of proportion.  In doing so all biased and ignorant MSM/entertainment/sports community are doing is perpetuating the myth that blacks are to be treated exceptionally JUST because they are BLACK.  I should think that people like you are apparently Paul, a cogent and thoughtful person
would see how you of all people have been manipulated and apparently you also want some type of exception i.e. statements about blacks being more
victims of cop killings for example.  I've proven to you that from sheer numbers more whites are killed.  You then conflate % of blacks vs whites.
I then show that more black children are killed due to parent irresponsibility to wear seat belts and the correlation between single black mothers and
disrespect for authority.  None of that seems to make a difference to you.
I repeat.. YES there are crazy ,irresponsible,ignorant,white people just like there are crazy, irresponsible, ignorant black people!
But more black children are killed due to irresponsible parents either due to not wearing seatbelts or to teaching respect for authority.
I certainly don't want to believe you belong in either category!


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 9, 2017)

healthmyths said:


> Simple.  There are crazy ,irresponsible,ignorant,white people just like there are crazy, irresponsible, ignorant black people!


So clean your own house first


healthmyths said:


> It's just that it seems while whites make up 63% of USA population so therefore there would be naturally a larger NUMBER of crazy,irresponsible, ignorant
> whites, there seems to be a larger % of blacks that make up only 12% of USA that are crazy,irresponsible, ignorant.


So when white people acted fked up all of sudden there is a reason....._OK. Right_


healthmyths said:


> The problem is WE WHITE people tend to take responsibility for our families.


Really ? Well let's unpack that shall we.

*The American illegitimacy rate by race* in 2008 (Hispanics separate):

72.3% Blacks
65.8% Natives
52.6% Hispanic
28.7% Whites
16.9% Asians
Now someone like you would think "See !! I told you !! I told you !!!"

But the absolute numbers are considerably different because Blacks are only 11% of country. In 2008 out-of-wedlock births were:

37.6% White
31.7% Hispanic
26.1% Black
4.6% Asians and Other







An unmarried Hispanic woman is more likely to have a child out of wedlock than an unmarried Black woman.

*Yet it is still seen as a “Black” issue:*

Illegitimacy has been rising across the West. In France and Sweden, for example, most children are no longer born to married women. That is a sea change in Western society that goes way beyond Black America.







Notice that unmarried birth rates are highest in countries such as Iceland…not exactly the first place most people would expect to find a large black population, thus blowing the absurd stereotype of the “illegitimate” black birthrate out of the water.

The birth rate among unmarried Black women has been dropping since 1992 – meaning that they are acting more responsibly, not less. The reason the illegitimacy rate goes up is because the birth rate among _married_ Black women has been dropping even faster, something that has been going on since the 1950s.






An illegitimate birth tells you nothing about whether the mother lives with the father or gets married later, just as a legitimate birth tells you nothing about divorce, separation or incarceration. Single-parent households would be a better measure (and still cannot account for crime or poverty).








healthmyths said:


> YOU BLACK people tend to want to stay on the plantation and let
> WHITE people take care of you!


When black are nowhere near whites, liven in a separate town,city, state. whites still aren’t satisfied, the fact that black people exist, may be prospering or not, doesn’t matter.

Look at Rosewood in the early part of the last century






Here was a black community working and thriving and living independent of whites and taking care of their own affairs, yet was burned to the ground by white supremacists.

Not to mention Bruce’s Beach, Black Wall Street, Bronzeville in Chicago and Black Baltimore during the days of sailing ships all show a pattern of White officials making extraordinary efforts to cut Black business development off at the knees.

Black degradation (such as poverty, fractured families and general lack of agency) is essential to White (and allied groups) wellbeing. Thriving Black business districts and strong Black communities would expose the lie at the heart of White Supremacy ideology.

Look at the Tulsa Riot in the early part of the last century.










Same again. Thriving black community. Blew up by white people with the aid of the US government.

The examples of Rosewood and Tulsa (and many others I could name) show what you said 2b a lie about "_WHITE people take care of you!_ " when you talk about Black economic empowerment, development and self improvement. It is not as if Black people have not shown themselves to be more than capable of achieving this. The FACT is they have always been prevented.

This aspect does not only apply to America it applies on a global scale too. Its not just Black communities which have been prevented from organically growing and developing. Its countries and states too.

Growth of ones own community can no longer be considered in isolation it has to be within an agreed shard global structure which includes everyone. While the ideology and controlling structure of white supremacy remains firmly in place restrictions will ultimately always apply.

Its no different to slaves growing their own independent business on the plantation. Sooner or later if its successful the master will want a cut of any of the profits or control of it. Eventually either dominating it completely, eliminating it to avoid unfavorable competition or even having it challenge the plantation slave institution itself!


healthmyths said:


> NOT all of the black people and YOU are definitely not one of those black people that want to have whites take care of them.


Since when have whites taken care of black people ? What year ? What you talking about ?

Unless you ignore white people failed record at handling the affairs of people of colour: genocide, slavery, Jim Crow, apartheid, taking their land, taking their children, screwing up their countries – Vietnam, El Salvador, Chile, Gaza, Congo

Much of their “success” was based on screwing up the very people they are now supposedly trying to “help”*.*America was built on Indian land and black slave labour. The West was built on robbing the world through the Spanish, Portuguese, French and British empires.

And if black people say "OK. We don't want help. We just want a good jobs"

Then we are hit with the research indicating that job applicants with white sounding names have a better chance of being called back for an interview even when all qualifications are the same?

Or the study that found white job applicants with criminal records have a better chance of being called back for an interview than black applicants without one, even when all the qualifications are the same?

Or the fact that black males with college degrees are almost twice as likely as their white male counterparts to be out of work?

Or even when black people say "OK. I'll start my own sh*t"

then it's reports of blatant racism practiced by Wells Fargo, which was deliberately roping black borrowers (to whom they referred as “mud people”)

You got it the wrong way round.

Whites need us

If there were no black ppl around, whites would have no one to blame but yourselves for the crime that occurred; no one to blame but yourselves when you didn’t get the jobs you wanted; no one to blame but yourselves when your lives turned out to be less than you’d expected. 

In short, black people of color (especially in a inferior role) as a way to build yourselves up, and provide a sense of self-worth you otherwise lack.


----------



## healthmyths (Oct 9, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > Simple.  There are crazy ,irresponsible,ignorant,white people just like there are crazy, irresponsible, ignorant black people!
> ...



You said it your self...The FACT is they have always been prevented.  Well you sure as hell don't have any excuse today!
How many TV commercials do you see where the idiots are the whites and the smarts are the blacks?  Quite a few!
Can't use that excuse anymore for somethings that happened over 100 years ago!  Grow up.  Take responsibility for yourselves and quick moaning and groaning about
poor blacks!  Not happening now and the more you blacks complain... guess what the more people like me that had a black cousin in the midwest in the 50s, a black business partner in Dallas in the 70s and a black woman boss in Florida in the 80s... don't tell me those people were moaning and groaning.  They were successfully
competing based not on skin color but their abilities!  So please stop excusing and read what this BLACK economist who you most likely call an "uncle tom" has to say about it!


 

These are the facts.  By constantly whining and blaming everyone else you are making yourselves more dependent.
Grow up like Herman Cain.  Like Dr. Ben Carson.  Like J.D. Watts.  Like Senator Timothy Eugene Scott, or Congresswoman Mia Love. Ludmya "Mia" Love  from Utah.
These are grown up blacks that have taken their lives and become responsible!
I'd vote in a heartbeat for any of them and have met Herman Cain and think is a great example of determination to better themselves rather then TEAR down something!
Build not tear down.


----------



## healthmyths (Oct 9, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > Simple.  There are crazy ,irresponsible,ignorant,white people just like there are crazy, irresponsible, ignorant black people!
> ...




You wrote:"_*Thriving Black business districts and strong Black communities would expose the lie at the heart of White Supremacy ideology."*_

Then tell me why do you insist on tearing down your OWN black businesses?
*Most of the Businesses Destroyed in the Ferguson*
*Most of the Businesses Destroyed in the Ferguson Riot Were Owned By Minorities*
*

 *


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 9, 2017)

healthmyths said:


> You wrote:"_*Thriving Black business districts and strong Black communities would expose the lie at the heart of White Supremacy ideology."*_
> 
> Then tell me why do you insist on tearing down your OWN black businesses?
> *Most of the Businesses Destroyed in the Ferguson*
> ...


O right, yeah because poor Black people in Ferguson own so much.

Because liquor stores help the community.
Because CVS is Black-owned.
Because Black people are destroying their chance of being treated like animals by Arab and Asian shopkeepers from behind bulletproof glass.
Because those same shopkeepers hire so many Black people and do not drain money from the community.
Because Wells Fargo and other banks have nothing to do with abandoned houses.
What are you talking about ? Black ppl don't run nothing in Ferguson.

Huntington Beach in Cali is overwhelmingly White. Every summer the city host the U.S. Open of Surfing. Unlike the Ferguson and Baltimore Riots, the Huntington Beach Riot did not get much attention from the mainstream media.

These young White folks were upset because an annual tournament ended. There were fights on the streets, especially among young White females, and burglary from young White males. The local news reporters and officials didn’t refer to these White rioters and looters as thugs.
.















Or the early annual riots that happened at the hands of mostly white people in San Francisco whenever the Giants won the World Series wasn’t publicized nearly as much.
















So lighting a whole bus on fire and destroying people’s cars, fighting and shooting guns randomly because a baseball team won the World Series is acceptable, but rioting because of blatant income inequality, lack of opportunity and disregard for black life is not acceptable?

Only a white supremacist can rationalize something like that.

That’s the fundamental difference. Black people generally don’t riot for sport and play


----------



## jillian (Oct 9, 2017)

healthmyths said:


> These 200+ NFL players etc. taking a knee to protest what?
> This why Kaepernick and these players are protesting...to the detriment of their future!
> View attachment 151723



yeah, it's not like they were white or anything. and it's not like anyone who looks like you gets shot just for being pulled over or stopped.

aren't you embarrassed being such a disgusting bigot?


----------



## healthmyths (Oct 9, 2017)

jillian said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > These 200+ NFL players etc. taking a knee to protest what?
> ...




Aren't YOU  just a little bit embarrassed for ASSUMING so many things in life? 
Assuming I'm a "bigot" because I want people to deal with facts and not emoticons!
That I want reality injected in people's lives not FANTASIES!
The reality is MOST black people are hard working, honest and very good family people.  I know because I associate with them!
But the MSM, idiots like you and other emotionally weak people that frequently take an EXCEPTION...i.e. a black being killed by a cop... 16 times unarmed but they
were resisting arrest!  What the hell is wrong with people like you?
You take the exception and make it the rule!
These cases are EXCEPTIONS because in one year all cops in this country handle over 
Nationwide, law enforcement made an estimated 12,408,899 arrests in 2011.  
Of these arrests, 534,704 were for violent crimes, and 1,639,883 were for property crimes.  (Note: the UCR Program does not collect data on citations for traffic violations.)
Persons Arrested
BUT idiots like you Kaepernick  make a stupid ass observation: 
In early 2016, I began paying attention to reports about the_ incredible number of unarmed black people being killed by the police. _
WHAT is an "incredible number"???? 
67 unarmed WHITE people and 65 BLACK in two years!
The Washington Post is compiling a database of every fatal shooting in the United States by a police officer in the line of duty in 2015 and 2016.
AND you idiots forget that in two years that works out to less then 0.021% of all the arrests!
What is wrong with you people and dealing with FACTS not conjecture or emotion but simple facts that nearly 63% of all these idiots that were killed ATTACKED the cops!


----------



## healthmyths (Oct 9, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > You wrote:"_*Thriving Black business districts and strong Black communities would expose the lie at the heart of White Supremacy ideology."*_
> ...



AND evidently UNLIKE YOU I don't condone this behavior and find this behavior stupid!  
Just as stupid as the blacks who destroyed black owned businesses!
Both WHITES and BLACKS that resort to such stupid ass behavior deserve to be arrested and thrown in JAIL!
There is no call for EITHER WHITES or BLACKS to be such dumb ass irresponsible people!
AND just as the dumb ass blacks that burned their own black businesses should have been arrested convicted and jailed... so too the above idiots!
Never EVER condone such behavior BUT I assume if it is done by blacks... that's OK by you !


----------



## healthmyths (Oct 9, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > You wrote:"_*Thriving Black business districts and strong Black communities would expose the lie at the heart of White Supremacy ideology."*_
> ...



And here is some more of the idiots primarily white I assume... in Huntington Beach!

 scuffle broke out on a Southern California beach where supporters of President Donald Trump were marching when counter-protesters doused organizers with pepper spray, authorities said Saturday.

The violence erupted when the march of about 2,000 people at Bolsa Chica State Beach reached a group of about 30 counter-protesters, some of whom began spraying the irritant, said Capt. Kevin Pearsall of the California State Parks Police. Three people were arrested on suspicion of illegal use of pepper spray, he said.

There were several other arrests and two people suffered minor injuries, but Pearsall said he did not immediately have further details.
Huntington Beach: Riot City, USA! | Beach Grit

HUNTINGTON BEACH – Police arrested around 150 people and cited more than 1,800 others during this year’s U.S. Open of Surfing, as an increased law enforcement presence resulted in a significantly calmer event compared to the riot that marked the end of last year’s competition.

During the nine-day-long event, 152 people were booked into the Huntington Beach city jail, 1,836 people were issued misdemeanor, infraction or civil nuisance citations — more than a quarter of which were alcohol related — and 2,567 parking tickets were issued, according to statistics released by police on Tuesday.
H.B. police announce 152 arrests during U.S. Open of Surfing’s run – Orange County Register

YUP those idiots deserve just as much punishment as those idiots in Ferguson, Baltimore, and other places where both BLACK & WHITE idiots decided to 
take up violence instead of discourse.  Destruction instead of constructive dialogue!  But of course as the MSM defends BLACK behavior... never will be done!


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 10, 2017)

healthmyths said:


> AND evidently UNLIKE YOU I don't condone this behavior and find this behavior stupid!
> Just as stupid as the blacks who destroyed black owned businesses!
> Both WHITES and BLACKS that resort to such stupid ass behavior deserve to be arrested and thrown in JAIL!
> There is no call for EITHER WHITES or BLACKS to be such dumb ass irresponsible people!
> ...


I agree 100% with the riots.

Imagine in the city of Fergsuon that black people just burst the tyres of non black people and they woke up the next day needing millions of tyres ?

Imagine if every non-black person in the city of New York, when they woke up, their doors could not open because it’s glued shut ?

So you had milions people needing new doors and late for work

Imagine if every supermarket in every major city electric was cut off night ? And all the supermarket owners came to the store the next day and saw that all of their poultry, beef, milk and fish destroyed ?

Imagine if black people poured sugar and salt down every public transport vehicle in LA, Chicago, Detroit ?

Do you know what would happen if public transportation did not work in those cities ?

Are these minor inconveniences ? Sure.

But trust me, 30 intense days of this type of sabotage (And many other I could mention) will make them sit up and take notice

Does this mean that some blacks will go to Jail ? Of course
Does that mean blacks will be beat to the point of death ? Of course

MORE examples of black defiance is needed to rally everyone else

Courage has an addictive quality.


----------



## healthmyths (Oct 10, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > AND evidently UNLIKE YOU I don't condone this behavior and find this behavior stupid!
> ...



And that's the difference between you and me!
YOU see things in BLACK and WHITE!
I see just stupidity on your part and ANYONE like you that advocates what you are advocating!
There is NO f...king NEED for your solution.  NONE!
What is needed is admission you are f...ked UP.  That YOU and your ilk ONLY know one thing ... destroy!
No wonder Africa is in SUCH bad shape with offspring such as you generating NOTHING but hate.  Destruction.
How truly stupid.
I like more intelligent people abhor violence.  Destruction.  YOU and your ilk is why there are people that are dependent on people like me!
You want to destroy.  I want to build.


----------



## healthmyths (Oct 10, 2017)

It is truly damaging to  the blacks' cause when the only way at least this one black sees things happening is to destroy things.

I am 100% confident he doesn't speak for most blacks who are smart enough to know that idiots that destroy as this idiot suggests are in reality hurting everyone including blacks.  Truly sad that uninformed people like Paul just don't want to do something constructive but to be DESTRUCTIVE!
Thank goodness the vast majority of hard working blacks recognize that the "Pauls" of the world, i.e. MSM and uninformed don't speak for them!


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 11, 2017)

healthmyths said:


> And that's the difference between you and me!
> YOU see things in BLACK and WHITE!
> I see just stupidity on your part and ANYONE like you that advocates what you are advocating!
> There is NO f...king NEED for your solution.  NONE!
> ...


And you live in a system where you are allowed 2 build. I and black people live in a white supremacist system that puts roadblocks on black growth

You see things from your white supremacist perspective.

That is, when I talk about systematic racism, you try and shift the blame on to black people.

Which is what you as a white person has to do. you move argument from what white ppl do to what you think black ppl do.

So you say stuff like

Blacks are racist too.
You are the racist one.
I was beaten up/robbed/called names by blacks.
Blacks have a high crime rate.
Blacks are to blame for their own troubles.
Blacks like to “blame whitey”.
Black parents do not care about education.
At one level your arguments are just a cheap attempt to change the subject, to draw attention away from what whites do. But at a deeper level it is also a moral argument – directed not at black ppl but at whites themselves.

White Americans know they live in an unequal society where whites benefit and blacks get screwed. Since you want to believe you are a good person u either fight against that inequality – or make up excuses.

*Making up excuses is way easier.*

If you can blame blacks, then you have no reason to feel guilty at all. Then you can still see yourself as good people. Case closed!

So in the end we know all about what is wrong with blacks, because that makes white people feel better about yourselves, but very little is said about what is wrong with white people and the white racism built into society.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 11, 2017)

healthmyths said:


> It is truly damaging to  the blacks' cause when the only way at least this one black sees things happening is to destroy things.
> 
> I am 100% confident he doesn't speak for most blacks who are smart enough to know that idiots that destroy as this idiot suggests are in reality hurting everyone including blacks.  Truly sad that uninformed people like Paul just don't want to do something constructive but to be DESTRUCTIVE!
> Thank goodness the vast majority of hard working blacks recognize that the "Pauls" of the world, i.e. MSM and uninformed don't speak for them!


What makes sense to the Wolf is not going to make sense to the sheep. What makes sense to the Fox is not going to make sense to the hound. What makes sense to me as a pro black man is not going to make sense to you as a pro white man


----------



## healthmyths (Oct 11, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > And that's the difference between you and me!
> ...



You know what is totally wrong about almost *ALL*  your statements?
You do as people of your ilk do, say *ALL* white people are racists. Say *ALL* white people blame *ALL* blacks for their inabilities. YOU SAY *ALL* white people are racists!
The biggest difference between you and me is I have NEVER said *ALL *black people are lazy,stupid,dumb.  
Yet you blame *ALL *white people.
You have done what Kaepernick and many of the kneelers did, used hyperbole to defend their ignorance.  Remember his rationale: 
_*"reports about the incredible number of unarmed black people being killed by the police"*_
Without any research, any substantiation he believed the biased MSM blown out of proportion reports.  Never did any research.
YES UNARMED blacks are killed by police.  But what is an "incredible" number compared to a 27% of all arrests in 2010 of BLACKS even though blacks constitute
less then 13% of population?  https://www.bjs.gov/content/pub/pdf/aus9010.pdf

And you and your ilk blame cops for killing 16 unarmed blacks that were ATTACKING and RESISTING ARRESTS?
NOTE once again I'm making the case NOT *ALL* blacks.  
NOT the MAJORITY of Blacks.  But you paint *ALL* white people as racists.  YOU say *ALL* white people blame blacks.  
FACTS and reality TRUMP and I use that word specifically your hyperbole and simply minded "BLACK VS WHITE" mentality.
Grown up Paul like Herman Cain,Dr. Ben Carson, J.D. Watts, Condelezza Rice, Susan Rice, Obama to name a few blacks that quit blaming the WHITES and become responsible ADULTS. NOT EVERYONE including BLACKS think your way or Kaepernick's way.  A large majority of the black community are honestly really embarrassed!


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 11, 2017)

healthmyths said:


> You know what is totally wrong about almost *ALL*  your statements?
> You do as people of your ilk do, say *ALL* white people are racists. Say *ALL* white people blame *ALL* blacks for their inabilities. YOU SAY *ALL* white people are racists!
> The biggest difference between you and me is I have NEVER said *ALL *black people are lazy,stupid,dumb.
> Yet you blame *ALL *white people.


White people (like you) make statements about blacks all the time.

Blacks are lazy.
Blacks expect hand-outs.
Blacks lack intelligence.
Black women are loud.
Now, say something about white people that’s true but unflattering, but holds some weight, and soon it’s a problem.

You’ve been taught to think of whites as individuals. You don’t think that you being white has much of anything to do with who and what u are. You don’t see that being in that racial group has a lot to do with your life chances, their psychology, their emotions, their reactions to others, and more.

And so when I say that you being white does have some relevance in your life and thinking and behavior by me pointing out that white people do this or that, you’re not used to thinking about yourself that way, and so you reject observations about “white people.”

“_Hey, I’M not like that!” they’re thinking, or feeling, “I’m a good person! Okay, I’m white, but just because I’m white doesn’t mean I do any of the bad things you’re claiming white people do. Look at me, I’m white, and I don’t do that_!”


healthmyths said:


> You have done what Kaepernick and many of the kneelers did, used hyperbole to defend their ignorance.  Remember his rationale:
> _*"reports about the incredible number of unarmed black people being killed by the police"*_
> Without any research, any substantiation he believed the biased MSM blown out of proportion reports.  Never did any research.


You can pretend you're oblivious to the fact most studies have been carried out by white people and therefore carry inherent biases. The very capacity to conduct studies, collect data and write detached “fact-based” reports on it and blast it out on all media platforms is an inherently white privileged activity. So the people you running to for stats is a silly as me running to Ronald McDonald for stats about vegans. We live in total system of racism - white supremacy.

Plus you can make stats mean anything.

For example. Statistically speaking more ppl by die by cars than by crocodiles.

So according to the stats cars are more dangerous than crocs. Right ? If you don't put stats into their proper context you can say anything.






I wish these NFL players would take their protest a step further and refuse to play the game. Stop making these old white men wealthier off ur labor when they think so little of our health and lives.

Trump is just reinforcing his support with his base (n believe me he’s doing it)

How is the president of a world power country able to sit on twitter n argue bk n forth with sports team like a high schooler in detention ?

Trump’s always had NFL envy. He’s always wanted 2 own a team. After his disastrous stint as a team owner in the USFL n the USFL losing their war with the NFL, he’s basically blackballed from any ownership stake.

If Obama urged a private company 2 fire sum1 4 doing something he didn’t like, white media would have lost their minds. It would have been the main topic on Fox 4 weeks. The White House urging a private company 2 fire some1 (As Trump did) is a felony and punishable for up to 15 years in prison.

But Trump isn’t suddenly racist. He isn’t suddenly a white supremacist. He’s been this way all his life.


healthmyths said:


> YES UNARMED blacks are killed by police.  But what is an "incredible" number compared to a 27% of all arrests in 2010 of BLACKS even though blacks constitute
> less then 13% of population?  https://www.bjs.gov/content/pub/pdf/aus9010.pdf
> And you and your ilk blame cops for killing 16 unarmed blacks that were ATTACKING and RESISTING ARRESTS?


If you are participating in a statistical research project that demonstrates that some "racial" groups are more violent or criminal than others, then yes, you are more likely than not involved in a racist enterprise.

If this scientific research then has the most curious and interesting repeated finding that blacks are almost always the most violent group, then you are most certainly involved in a project which furthers white supremacy.

If you look around the room and your fellow researchers who are making this amazing discovery are almost all white, then you are most definitely involved in a white racist project.

If one is cool with that then so be it; do not run away from the implications of that choice.

Racism in 2017 is not a racism were people say "Kill these blacks". Racism is saying things - *RIGHT UP UNTIL* - it's clearly a racist statement. So people like yourself will not say "Black people are violent savages" but you'll throw out these 'stats' about so called crime and murder rates

You can't get stats on which of the convicted people are guilty. You only have the opinion of the court system as to their guilt and that opinion assumes guilt from the fact of conviction. Even if all convicted persons are guilty that does not mean that their sentences are fair. Longer sentences for black people will make the prison system majority black.


healthmyths said:


> NOTE once again I'm making the case NOT *ALL* blacks.
> NOT the MAJORITY of Blacks.  But you paint *ALL* white people as racists.  YOU say *ALL* white people blame blacks.


Yes. I believe all whites are racists and to be honest I've never met a white person who has come within mile of changing my mind.

I believe that all white people raised in a society where racism has been (and still is) so comm, will have internalized elements of racist thinking. So in countries where there is a history of European/white superiority, everyone in such places will have internalized that conditioning.


healthmyths said:


> FACTS and reality TRUMP and I use that word specifically your hyperbole and simply minded "BLACK VS WHITE" mentality.
> Grown up Paul like Herman Cain,Dr. Ben Carson, J.D. Watts, Condelezza Rice, Susan Rice, Obama


They are just black ppl person who are paid by whites for putting a black face on white opinion and power.

Blacks who pretty much agree with whites will have a much easier time getting on television than those who do not. So even though you see black faces on television, it is still pretty much the World According to White People*.*


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Oct 11, 2017)

Chimpin' ain't easy.


----------



## healthmyths (Oct 11, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > You know what is totally wrong about almost *ALL*  your statements?
> ...



People like you call normal  black people like :Herman Cain,Dr. Ben Carson, J.C. Watts, Condelezza Rice, Susan Rice, Obama ,Senator Timothy Eugene Scott, or Congresswoman Mia Love. Ludmya "Mia" Love from Utah...  "Uncle Toms".  Or "House Negros".  
Total derision.  

Truly a sad state when you call these people that agree with most civilized people... those names.  
Is it NO wonder that we have division in the country when people like you CAN"T even see the good in your OWN people!!

Truly sad Paul that you are so ingrained with hatred that you can't even see the good in your OWN people.
At least I admit there are some NOT all white people that definitely believe LIKE YOU in reverse...i.e. that all black people are dumb,ignorant worthy of 2nd class.

I'm going to share something with you that will REALLY infuriate you!
An academic discipline in Harvard called sociobiology. It will explain your attitude.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 12, 2017)

healthmyths said:


> Truly sad Paul that you are so ingrained with hatred that you can't even see the good in your OWN people.


You say they are good. Because you agree with them.

It doesn't matter what black people do. What ever you say, Crime, IQ, Poverty, Rap music, white people were racist long before crime stats, rap music, drive bys.

Hell - Black people are hated even in places where there are no black people. Places like Russia, Serbia, Bosnia or Poland. Places where there is next to no black people. Places where many white people have never even been around black people. Yet they're doing monkey chants and throwing bananas at black footballers.

So you can miss me with that nonsense about "If black people did X, we white people would not do y"

The problem of racism is white people. Digging out a couple of black people who will agree with your white supremacist rants doesn't change that.


healthmyths said:


> People like you call normal  black people like :Herman Cain,Dr. Ben Carson, J.C. Watts, Condelezza Rice, Susan Rice, Obama ,Senator Timothy Eugene Scott, or Congresswoman Mia Love. Ludmya "Mia" Love from Utah...  "Uncle Toms".  Or "House Negros".


I never called therm Uncle Toms".  Or "House Negros. That's just white supreemacist way of trying pit one black person against another.


healthmyths said:


> Truly a sad state when you call these people that agree with most civilized people... those names.


There is nothing civilized about white supremacy.


healthmyths said:


> Is it NO wonder that we have division in the country when people like you CAN"T even see the good in your OWN people!!


Just because some1 does good. That does not mean they are good. Even the devil does good. Evil people can do good


healthmyths said:


> At least I admit there are some NOT all white people that definitely believe LIKE YOU in reverse...i.e. that all black people are dumb,ignorant worthy of 2nd class.


I believe that all white racist. See when I think of a white supremacist I don't think of this guy. I think of the most sweetest acting white person out there. I think of Ellen. I think of Miley Cyrus.


healthmyths said:


> I'm going to share something with you that will REALLY infuriate you!
> An academic discipline in Harvard called sociobiology. It will explain your attitude.


I'm not bothered by anything white people say. I'm only bothered by what they do.


----------



## healthmyths (Oct 12, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > Truly sad Paul that you are so ingrained with hatred that you can't even see the good in your OWN people.
> ...



So Ellen Degeneres and Miley Cyrus are racists is that what you are saying?

Let's see what you believe about the black race.
Do you believe that black slaves were breed by their slave masters to be dumb and strong and as a result the entire black race is actually
less intelligent and more athletic then whites, i.e. NBA nearly 75% black.. NFL  nearly 70% black.
Now as far as intelligence: 
 Around the world, the average IQ for East Asians centers around 106; 
for Whites, about 100; and 
for Blacks about 85 in the U.S. and 70 in sub-Saharan Africa.
Race differences in average IQ are largely genetic
Now people like you say the IQ tests are biased towards whites.  Right.  Reading/writing/math  that's what most IQ tests have measured.
Does that sound biased in today's world?  What would a unbiased IQ test be?

Again... sociobiology teaches that behavior of people is influenced their backgrounds.
If over the years male authority figures in black households have been reduced... what kind of behavior is taught then to young black males especially when it comes to authority figures ,i.e. cops?
I'm not forming an opinion.  Just passing on FACTS!


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 12, 2017)

This whole thing has come to pass because Congress has refused to do its job, and refused to hold public hearings to explore the problem with our nation's policing. We need to have a public "round table" discussions of this issue, as we need to have other public discussions of so many other issues, in which all viewpoints need to be brought out and discussed openly. I remember what happened to Sandra Fluke. She offered a viewpoint that Congress never allowed to b heard. Congress should open up all of these topics. It is Congress that is failing us.
Congress: hold hearings. Open up your ears. If a person from Black Lives Matter, or a Sandra Fluke, has something to say to you, take the wax out of your ears and listen to what these Americans are telling you.


----------



## healthmyths (Oct 12, 2017)

Lysistrata said:


> This whole thing has come to pass because Congress has refused to do its job, and refused to hold public hearings to explore the problem with our nation's policing. We need to have a public "round table" discussions of this issue, as we need to have other public discussions of so many other issues, in which all viewpoints need to be brought out and discussed openly. I remember what happened to Sandra Fluke. She offered a viewpoint that Congress never allowed to b heard. Congress should open up all of these topics. It is Congress that is failing us.
> Congress: hold hearings. Open up your ears. If a person from Black Lives Matter, or a Sandra Fluke, has something to say to you, take the wax out of your ears and listen to what these Americans are telling you.



Black lives matter as you do are taking the EXCEPTIONS and making it the RULE!
When will people learn that COPS are human beings !
That when idiots like Black Lives matters totally ignore the FACTS that these "unarmed" black men WERE resisting arrest!
Were violently attacking.  Were putting cops lives at risk.  And how many out of 12 million arrests?
FACTS in two years ... 2015 and 2016!
48% WHITES killed by cops!
24% blacks!
67 whites were unarmed BUT were ATTACKING!
65 blacks were unarmed but were ATTACKING!
FACTS and people like you ignorantly believe the biased MSM that WANTS to sell advertising by TAKING these exceptions!
2/10ths of 1% of all arrests and people like you get all agitated!
DEAL with reality.
Study the below 10 rules 



 
These 10 common sense rules would have kept the ABOVE people alive!
What is so complicated about that?


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 13, 2017)

healthmyths said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > This whole thing has come to pass because Congress has refused to do its job, and refused to hold public hearings to explore the problem with our nation's policing. We need to have a public "round table" discussions of this issue, as we need to have other public discussions of so many other issues, in which all viewpoints need to be brought out and discussed openly. I remember what happened to Sandra Fluke. She offered a viewpoint that Congress never allowed to b heard. Congress should open up all of these topics. It is Congress that is failing us.
> ...


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 13, 2017)

I was discussing the failure of leadership in Congress. If Congress can hold countless hearings garbage issues like "religious freedom" and Obamacare, it can start holding fact-finding hearings on important issues. Congress in the last few years has been a complete failure, all at our expense. They need to stop playing kissyface with a bunch of so-called "religious" monkey trash and do some work for a change.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 13, 2017)

healthmyths said:


> So Ellen Degeneres and Miley Cyrus are racists is that what you are saying?


I have said many times that I believe all white people are racist. I did not say all white people are evil. Or that all white people hate black people. I said that all white people are racist.


healthmyths said:


> Do you believe that black slaves were breed by their slave masters to be dumb and strong and as a result the entire black race is actually
> less intelligent and more athletic then whites, i.e. NBA nearly 75% black.. NFL  nearly 70% black.


It must be remembered that the original story was that black people were inferior, body and brains.

In the 1936 Olympics Hitler was still confident that his Aryan athletes would dominate the Black American sprinters. Because Jessie Owens. That did not happen.
So the White Supremacists pretended that they had never believed that White people were physically superior to Black people and that their ideas had not been embarrassingly refuted. They just figured that brains were more important, so if Black people were to be sold to the world as inferior, it would have to be based on us being genetically stupid.In some sports whites don't have the system of white supremacy to help them.

The fact that 70% of the NFL is black or NBA is 75% means nothing.

Something as major as an additional pair of muscles would have required major evolutionary changes. Or a loss of a pair of muscles, since all humans evolved from a common ancestor. In order for black people to have "an extra muscle" from other human beings there would have to be fixed genetic differences between races.

*Meaning a clear break*

Indeed this seems like a speciation level difference to be frank, such as "Blacks" having a gene for X and no one else. This is absolutely clearly not the case. Not a shadow of a doubt.

I mean you say the NBA is 75% black

So what ? If black people are physically more capable of playing basketball then why don't blacks dominate volleyball the same way ?

You have to be tall and have great jumping ability in volleyball. Yeah sure you’ll find 75% of African Americans in the NBA but you won’t find many West Africans, who are certainly “blacker” and according to the theory, athleticism and blackness somehow run together.

Well in that case you'd expect West Africans to dominate the NBA and African teams to dominate international basketball competitions. Apart USA black basketball teams are countries representing black nations are very average

Or why aren't all championship high jumpers black ?

Every player who has ever won an NHL scoring title is white.
Every Olympic weightlifting record is held by a caucasian.
All championship speed skaters are white.
Every major league pitcher who has ever won 300 games is white.
Almost all Olympic champions rowers and kayakers are white,
I don't believe for one instant the whites are physically advantaged in shooting, hockey pucks, lifting barbells, skating, or rowing, do you ?

There are actually very good reasons why track and field and boxing events are dominated the way they are; because that's who trains and competes in them. Boxing is generally for people who have limited opportunities. Racism limits your opportunities.

And yes Africans have been ahead of the rest of the world in long distance training methods for thirty years; it's no surprise they dominate the competitions.

Fact is people from a geographic region of Africa are the world's champion sprinters and a different group of people from a geographic region of Africa are the world's champion marathon runners and both are alleged to be part of some specific "race" you have just argued against sprinting or distance running as being a "racial" characteristic. Since the 2 groups you tried to put into one "race" have contradictory abilities.

Black people are well aware that system is against us. So that kinds steels an inner toughness within black people. Some one once said "It's not really a sport with black people" that's why when blk people come into sports, when it's an even playing field. We dominate. Not so much because that natural athletic ability stuff. More that the system of racism makes black men know they have to try harder.

This is Simone Maneul.






She is the fastest swimmer in the she's the current world and Olympic champion in 100m freestyle

Despite the fact that participation rates in swimming for black people are very low. When she received the gold medal the BBC showed it live while NBC showed a tape of Russian gymnasts.

White people just need to stay out of our way and watch more and more of us break your little records and set our own. Simone Biles crushed the white competition in a sport that is usually dominated by Eastern Europeans and the Chinese.

You wouldn't even hear of Micheal Phelps if black ppl took swimming seriously but "_if it don't pay, we don't play_" so black people generally don't go for minority sports like swimming.

Black people can do fine in any pursuit once even a single rusty hole appears in the steel obstacles put in our way.


healthmyths said:


> Now as far as intelligence:
> Around the world, the average IQ for East Asians centers around 106;
> for Whites, about 100; and
> for Blacks about 85 in the U.S. and 70 in sub-Saharan Africa.
> ...


If you are trying to ground IQ as a genetic product of race the very first thing you need to do is offer up a genetic or biological definition of race, something no one has not done nor has any study.

Go on try, let me have a good laugh. But I’ll sit back, invite you to give me such a definition. Mainly because your fumbling attempts to define race point out just how subjective such definitions are. In close to a decade of debating race with guys like you.

I have yet to see any one of them - *No matter what their scientific credentials* - offer up an acceptably neutral definition of race.

Which are those “races” then, purely scientifically speaking and in clear text ?
What are the precise genetic criteria for making this classification ?

Those questions can obviously only be answered in arbitrary dimensions which are man-made constructs according to human perception alone.

However you twist it, you will run in circles and eventually spiral back into concepts based on human perception alone.

Do you even know what a scientific fact is ?

*A scientific fact is that rain water freezes at 0°C at a pressure of 1 bar.*

There’s no human choice involved. It’s observable and reproducible anywhere by anybody in the exact same way. Now a scientific fact, peer-reviewed, confirmed and approved, can have political consequences. Using the simple water example, it means that public administration, set into function by politics, orders winter road service to get ready once the temperatures fall below 0°C and the roads are wet.

But yet you throw around concepts that have no constant repeatability everywhere you try to reproduce the experiment or apply the theoretical claim.

*In natural science, only one single significant deviation is enough to render the claim at least disputable, at worst invalid.*

The reality is that there is not only one but a multitude of deviations that those “scientists” choose to ignore.

In neurology no one takes IQ seriously. It is archaic and only really useful to social scientists. Neurologists who have a better understanding of how the brain works because they spend decades of their lives studying it have little to no use for it, but to the public at large it is so important.

Because the public is only concerned with what feels like it should be true rather than what is actually the case in reality


----------



## healthmyths (Oct 13, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > So Ellen Degeneres and Miley Cyrus are racists is that what you are saying?
> ...



And so YOU"VE proven my point!
YOU are telling me in so many words that there is NO difference between blacks and whites ..."scientifically".
Then why are you so willing to advance the black agenda of destruction?  You said it yourself...

_"I agree 100% with the riots.
Imagine in the city of Fergsuon that black people just burst the tyres of non black people and they woke up the next day needing millions of tyres ?
Imagine if every non-black person in the city of New York, when they woke up, their doors could not open because it’s glued shut ?
So you had milions people needing new doors and late for work
Imagine if every supermarket in every major city electric was cut off night ? And all the supermarket owners came to the store the next day and saw that all of their poultry, beef, milk and fish destroyed ?
Imagine if black people poured sugar and salt down every public transport vehicle in LA, Chicago, Detroit ?
Do you know what would happen if public transportation did not work in those cities ?
Are these minor inconveniences ? Sure.
But trust me, 30 intense days of this type of sabotage (And many other I could mention) will make them sit up and take notice"_

_"Sit up and take notice"_ Paul of what?  That blacks like you want destruction?  You want riots?
That's not a black or white issue!  That's a suicide pact because Paul, WE ARE ALL IN THIS together!
That's why this idiocy of "kneeling" at the anthem is so stupid!
It's not that whites want to destroy blacks.  It's because idiots both black and white are willing to destroy America and it sounds like you are one of those idiots!
YES there are bad cops.  EVERYONE agrees!  But to make a MINOR issue of a small SMALL less the 1% of the cops doing what YOU and your ilk contend it 
happens ALL the time is what is stupid!  And tearing down the country is suicide for all parties.  Making a gigantic MOUNTAIN out of a mole hill is what it is called.
And idiots like you and some whites don't seem to understand that the national anthem IS NOT just for whites, or Asians but for all Americans and when you
"kneel" because you are protesting a gigantic phony gross EXCEPTION i.e. less then 2/10ths of one % of arrests... is just ignorance!
Go ahead kneel all you want.  But all it shows to really intelligent people is you're bowing to ignorance... destruction... suicide!


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 14, 2017)

healthmyths said:


> And so YOU"VE proven my point!
> YOU are telling me in so many words that there is NO difference between blacks and whites ..."scientifically".
> Then why are you so willing to advance the black agenda of destruction?  You said it yourself...


But we live under  system of white supremacy.



healthmyths said:


> That's why this idiocy of "kneeling" at the anthem is so stupid!
> It's not that whites want to destroy blacks.  It's because idiots both black and white are willing to destroy America and it sounds like you are one of those idiots!
> YES there are bad cops.  EVERYONE agrees!  But to make a MINOR issue of a small SMALL less the 1% of the cops doing what YOU and your ilk contend it
> happens ALL the time is what is stupid!  And tearing down the country is suicide for all parties.  Making a gigantic MOUNTAIN out of a mole hill is what it is called.
> ...


I've have made my point.


----------



## healthmyths (Oct 14, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > And so YOU"VE proven my point!
> ...



People don't advance civilizations through destruction Paul.  Advances are made through positive contributions.
Dumb shits complain about Columbus bringing death destruction to the American Indians.  Well guess what.
The average life span of an American Indian almost 600 years ago was 35... today the average American Indian lives to age 70!  
That certainly wasn't done through oppression.
And as far as blacks today life expectancy is 75.5 years...West Africa age 55!
USA Life Expectancy African American
Life expectancy in Africa in 2017 | Statistic

Oh and by the way...
 But the bulk of the supply came from the Nigerians. These Nigerian middlemen moved to the interior where they captured other Nigerians who belonged to other communities. The middlemen also purchased many of the slaves from the people in the interior . . . . Many Nigerian middlemen began to depend totally on the slave trade and neglected every other business and occupation. The result was that when the trade was abolished [by England in 1807] these Nigerians began to protest. As years went by and the trade collapsed such Nigerians lost their sources of income and became impoverished.
In Ghana, politician and educator Samuel Sulemana Fuseini has acknowledged that his Asante ancestors accumulated their great wealth by abducting, capturing, and kidnapping Africans and selling them as slaves. Likewise, Ghanaian diplomat Kofi Awoonor has written: “_I believe there is a great psychic shadow over Africa, and it has much to do with our guilt and denial of our role in the slave trade. We too are blameworthy in what was essentially one of the most heinous crimes in human history_.”5
It's Time to Face the Whole Truth About the Atlantic Slave Trade
You have ONLY your ancestors to blame for starting the slave trade.  

One final point... who actually FREED the slaves in America?  Wasn't the black people Paul.  It was those "WHITE Supremacists" you bitch and moan about!
The majority of normal white Americans that today find slavery horrible and we also find though your attitude about "white supremacy" very disgusting as it
was "WHITE Supremacy" that freed your people from your OWN black original slave owners!


----------



## toobfreak (Oct 14, 2017)

healthmyths said:


> These 200+ NFL players etc. taking a knee to protest what?
> This why Kaepernick and these players are protesting...to the detriment of their future!
> View attachment 151723




Kneel-gate is just one more in a long series of Liberal Lies blindly followed by the Brain-Dead Left.  The DOJ's own stats (shown in a previous thread) prove that blacks commit so many more violent crimes than whites that blacks are actually 20X LESS likely to be targeted by police than whites for the number of crimes involved.  Still, in absolute terms, they get stopped more than twice as often as Whites.  But the Left conveniently leaves out the first fact to make it appear as though blacks are unfairly targeted------ if Blacks were stopped no more often than Whites (the Left's measure of "fairness"), that would actually mean that Blacks were only stopped 1:50 if whites were stopped 1:1.

Compound that with the defiance, anger, and hostility Blacks routinely show during a police interaction and you have the cause of your stats.  Blacks ought to be jumping for joy celebrating the fact that they are confronted by police SO LITTLE for the vast number of murders, homicides, shootings and other violent crimes they are part of.  Good thing for them they are NOT treated on a level playing field with Whites-- -- -- if they were, they would be involved in roughly 97% of all violent crime police interactions.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 15, 2017)

healthmyths said:


> People don't advance civilizations through destruction Paul.  Advances are made through positive contributions.


Well actually they do. As I said before. White supremacy is about destruction.

White people all over the world have gone into the house of black people, brown people and red people, robbed them of knowledge of self, taken their land over, renamed the land, colonized them, enslaved them and put them under their yoke and way

So white people are in a superior position, no matter what the social or political or economic order because of the wickedness and under-handedness of the white man the world over.

Why do white people have this pathological need to be loved at all times and any criticism of whites in any way equals hatred ?

Strange how an entire subset of people long to be told “*YOU’RE AWESOME*” over and over and over again. Surely the self-confidence of white people isn’t so fragile as to require constant reinforcement day after day, is it?

You're so attention starved that you have to run around shouting at people in order to gain recognition. “We created EVERYTHING! We are the BEST! The most IMPORTANT! We are everything good and nothing bad! I’m IMPORTANT! Don’t you see?! ME! Please pay attention to ME!!!! I can’t share the spotlight with anyone else and I constantly fear that my racial group is in decline!!!”

History should be about understanding the past. Instead it is a whitewash, a white fantasy. Like that the rise of the West comes from its ideas, political systems, philosophies, inventions and so on. Yeah right. It came from the barrel of a gun.

I do not judge a history book by how many black faces or white faces it has – I judge it by how truthful it is, how well it helps me to understand the present.


healthmyths said:


> Dumb shits complain about Columbus bringing death destruction to the American Indians.  Well guess what.
> The average life span of an American Indian almost 600 years ago was 35... today the average American Indian lives to age 70!
> That certainly wasn't done through oppression.
> And as far as blacks today life expectancy is 75.5 years...West Africa age 55!
> ...


Do you want a cookie ?

It's depends on your mindset. If you take the white supremacist mindset. That is stuff is more important than people. Then sure you'll think slaughtering Native indians is a fair trade off for advances in medical science.


healthmyths said:


> Oh and by the way...
> But the bulk of the supply came from the Nigerians. These Nigerian middlemen moved to the interior where they captured other Nigerians who belonged to other communities. The middlemen also purchased many of the slaves from the people in the interior . . . . Many Nigerian middlemen began to depend totally on the slave trade and neglected every other business and occupation. The result was that when the trade was abolished [by England in 1807] these Nigerians began to protest. As years went by and the trade collapsed such Nigerians lost their sources of income and became impoverished.
> In Ghana, politician and educator Samuel Sulemana Fuseini has acknowledged that his Asante ancestors accumulated their great wealth by abducting, capturing, and kidnapping Africans and selling them as slaves. Likewise, Ghanaian diplomat Kofi Awoonor has written: “_I believe there is a great psychic shadow over Africa, and it has much to do with our guilt and denial of our role in the slave trade. We too are blameworthy in what was essentially one of the most heinous crimes in human history_.”5
> It's Time to Face the Whole Truth About the Atlantic Slave Trade
> ...


I bet you think your the first white person that's ever said "African sold there own" or "White people freed the slaves"

Yeah because white Euro's went to Africa for the Weather and were tricked into exporting slaves for the next 300 years.

Whites don't get a credit for stopping slavery. The same way a murderer does not get credit for stopping murdering. You act like white people just all of sudden had a change of heart and they thought slavery was wrong.

And of course. After slavery ended.....racism just stopped. Right ?

You're is the _everyone-does-it argument_ that I tried when I was eight.

And here is the hypocrisy of white people

*1) When white people do something good like invention ?*

The history books don't matter. You people don't look to see if others have done the same thing. You act like white people are the only ones (EG The way your trying to justify slaughter of Native Indians....... because years later people live longer)

*2) When white people do something bad like slavery ?*

The history books now matter. So white people look to see if others have done the same thing. White people now act like white people are not the only ones (like the way you tried to justify slavery by saying African "did it too"........an argument I have heard millions of times)

The only difference between invention and slavery is that one is considered bad, the other isn't. But both of them made the USA rich

White people like you want to run around bragging about the good things from their past (inventions, victorious battles, rights fought for) but white people like you act as if the bad things have nothing to do with white people (slavery, genocide and rights that was not fought for)

But you cannot have it both ways.

If inventions are evidence of the intelligence of some white people, then slavery and genocide are evidence of the evil of white people.

You can't say one without the other.


----------



## healthmyths (Oct 15, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > People don't advance civilizations through destruction Paul.  Advances are made through positive contributions.
> ...



See you have to resort to hyperbole Paul!
I agree with you on this statement:"_inventions are evidence of the intelligence of *some* white people,"_
But why can't you say the same_ "slavery and genocide are evidence of the evil of *SOME *white people." _ Is a little accommodation to honesty NOT ok in your mind?

Plus I don't understand because I'm not black (part American Indian though) why a few blacks LIKE you have to be some adamant about issues that have
been settled hundreds of years ago.  In those days(hundreds of years ago) Paul the average person like you didn't have the luxury of sitting at a computer eating a sandwich from McDonalds rather then having to work the soil to get enough food.  That's what my ancestors had to do as did yours.
Thankfully for the majority of the White supremacy who didn't depend on witch doctors or local chiefs that raided villages for existence but gave us science,math,etc. a vast majority of civilized benefits from mostly whites with some black contributions I agree.
But for the most part your ancestors depended on slavery, raiding villages, killing people and as a result your ancestors average life span was 35 years as was my
American Indian ancestors.
Since though logic and understanding of history is beyond the pale of people that resort to hyperbole, inaccuracies and just plain biased opinions these FACTs mean very little.  In the totality of the world today Paul  refute this fact:


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 15, 2017)

healthmyths said:


> View attachment 154455 View attachment 154455


This is another common tactic that white people. They try to show all there so called inventions and everyone should be grateful to them

So white people invented electricity now ? 

Electricity was already there.

But sure white people have invented things. But at the same time 99.99% of white people have invented nothing.

So called western contributions are not because white people are so much smarter than everyone else but because progress in science and invention is built on what has gone before. The more science you know the more science you can discover.

The more inventions you have at hand, the more new inventions you can come up with. That is why the progress is exponential. It comes from the nature of science and technology, not from the nature of white intelligence.

Your points only work during certain periods of history, like this one. 

In 1300 you could have made the Chinese inventor argument. At the time they could have ran around bragging about there inventions. 

In 1000 BC you could have made the Egyptian inventor argument. At the time they could have ran around bragging about there inventions. White people from Europe have been the most advanced part of mankind only twice, now and back in Greek and Roman (and even then they gained most of their knowledge from Africa). Otherwise Europeans have been middling to backwards. 

If you want to take in all of human history, that is the 100 thousand years modern man has been on the planet, not just the last 300 years where Northern white Europeans have got their act together, then the Egyptians are by far the most inventive. They invented stuff like, oh, civilization. They have been on top for 40% of human history, more than twice as long as whites. A good fraction of what we think of as “Greek” is Egyptian. Egypt is African. In the past it was much blacker than it is now.

Black people were the original inventors of the disciplines that helped bring the world into the technological age. Mathematics, physics, astronomy, building in stone and bricks, metallurgy and all the root subjects that were necessary to push the world into today's modern age, were begun by in Egypt, Nubia-Kush, Mesopotamia, Sabea and Black Naga India.

Therefore, even if people of European origins have made improvements in ancient technologies and ancient inventions, such as rocketry, computer technology, aerodynamics and others, the basic mathematical formulas and ancient prototypes were invented by Africans.

Finally can you please reveal to me and everyone in forumbiodiversity.com what you have invented that is beneficial to mankind ? 

Not some inventor whose accomplishments you are imputing to a whole group. In fact tell us what each and every white person has invented as this is one of the special gifts white people possess. 


Did you design this plane ?
Have you created a vaccine that has saved lives ?
If not, why are you taking credit for it albeit indirectly ?
Your trying to take credit from individuals who you will never met. You appropriate the accomplishments of a few and by implication state that it is because they are white.


----------



## Paul Essien (Oct 15, 2017)

healthmyths said:


> View attachment 154455 View attachment 154455


This is another common tactic that white people. They

So white people invented electricity now ?

Electricity was already there

Sure white people have invented things. But at the same time 99.99% of white people have invented nothing.

So called western contributions are not because white people are so much smarter than everyone else but because progress in science and invention is built on what has gone before. The more science you know the more science you can discover.

The more inventions you have at hand, the more new inventions you can come up with. That is why the progress is exponential. It comes from the nature of science and technology, not from the nature of white intelligence.

Your points only work during certain periods of history, like this one.

In 1300 you could have made the Chinese inventor argument. At the time they could have ran around bragging about there inventions.

In 1000 BC you could have made the Egyptian inventor argument. At the time they could have ran around bragging about there inventions. White people from Europe have been the most advanced part of mankind only twice, now and back in Greek and Roman (and even then they gained most of their knowledge from Africa). Otherwise Europeans have been middling to backwards.

If you want to take in all of human history, that is the 100 thousand years modern man has been on the planet, not just the last 300 years where Northern white Europeans have got their act together, then the Egyptians are by far the most inventive. They invented stuff like, oh, civilization. They have been on top for 40% of human history, more than twice as long as whites. A good fraction of what we think of as “Greek” is Egyptian. Egypt is African. In the past it was much blacker than it is now.

Black people were the original inventors of the disciplines that helped bring the world into the technological age. Mathematics, physics, astronomy, building in stone and bricks, metallurgy and all the root subjects that were necessary to push the world into today's modern age, were begun by in Egypt, Nubia-Kush, Mesopotamia, Sabea and Black Naga India.

Therefore, even if people of European origins have made improvements in ancient technologies and ancient inventions, such as rocketry, computer technology, aerodynamics and others, the basic mathematical formulas and ancient prototypes were invented by Africans.

Finally can you please reveal to me and everyone in forumbiodiversity.com what you have invented that is beneficial to mankind ?

Not some inventor whose accomplishments you are imputing to a whole group. In fact tell us what each and every white person has invented as this is one of the special gifts white people possess.


Did you design this plane ?
Have you created a vaccine that has saved lives ?
If not, why are you taking credit for it albeit indirectly ?
Your trying to take credit from individuals who you will never met. You appropriate the accomplishments of a few and by implication state that it is because they are white.


----------



## harmonica (Oct 18, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > So Ellen Degeneres and Miley Cyrus are racists is that what you are saying?
> ...


very nice...you are so proud to be athletically superior
but blacks are inferior at graduating from school
they are superior at murder/rape/robbery/hate crimes/ etc
you should be proud --great job


----------



## harmonica (Oct 18, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 154455 View attachment 154455
> ...


as documented before-Africa is the shithole of the world
highest poverty/illiteracy/starvation/disease/etc
very nice--you should be proud
the greatest nations are/were not black


----------



## healthmyths (Oct 18, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 154455 View attachment 154455
> ...




Paul you wrote..._"Black people were the original inventors of the disciplines"_
Disciplines like this:
Sad such a "great" smart, intelligent people have regressed...


----------



## deanrd (Oct 18, 2017)

Just 16?


----------



## healthmyths (Oct 19, 2017)

deanrd said:


> Just 16?



These are the FACTS.
Last year, according to the Washington Post’s tally, *just 16 unarmed black men, out of a population of more than 20 million,* were killed by the police. 
Read more at: Police Violence against Black Men Is Rare

The below 65 covers 2015 and 2016.
Once again these very simple common sense tips would have kept many of these people alive if they just had followed them!
I just can't comprehend any person with any understanding of following orders having a problem...but that's the major problem!
Almost all of the below obviously had some reason for the police to stop them.  Then almost all didn't seem to recognize an "authority figure".
I'm guessing but a large percentage of the below either never had a "father figure" in their household, or never had a respect for teachers or other authority figures and
as a result ignored the 10 simple basic tips on staying alive!


----------

